#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Астрологический реванш.

## Suraj

Астрологический реванш.
Помниься пару ле назад здесь было знатное гонение на астрологическое знание, как на средневековое суеверие. и только участник под ником Кармапенко тогда вступился за эту отросль знания. Лично мне тогда не хотелось встревать в неаргументированный спор. И вот материалы собраны и опубликованы:

*
Зодиак и планеты: механизмы влияния на человека. Обзор доктрин Индии:* 
http://surajamrita.com/compAnalysis/AstroArticle.doc 


Статья скомпелированная почти исключительно на основе традиционных текстов, 
преимущественно ваджраянских тантр. Даёт инфорнмацию о том, как и почему джётиш
 является интегральной частью тантризма.

----------

Aion (29.08.2011), AlexUM (31.08.2011), Georgiy (30.08.2011), Nara (01.09.2011), Vidyadhara (31.08.2011), Александр С (12.09.2011), Велеслав (30.08.2011), Гьялцен (30.08.2011), Дондог (30.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вы материалы собрали, а Кармапенко ушёл в каббалу.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.09.2011), Legba (30.08.2011), Sforza (31.08.2011), Велеслав (30.08.2011), Вова Л. (30.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.08.2011), Дондог (30.08.2011), Леонид Ш (30.08.2011), лесник (31.08.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы материалы собрали, а Кармапенко ушёл в каббалу.


Дык и Сураж у нас любитель не буддийских тантрических учений. Хотя конечно Кармапенко жалко, как это его вдруг угораздило?

----------


## Джигме

Suraj если говорить о тибетском буддизме и медицине, то влияние планет на человека никто и не отрицает. Чего тут доказывать то, тем кто в данной традиции и так все ясно.

----------


## Топпер

> Дык и Сураж у нас любитель не буддийских тантрических учений. Хотя конечно Кармапенко жалко, как это его вдруг угораздило?


Он не любил синематограф Дхамму.

----------

Bob (20.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> Suraj если говорить о тибетском буддизме и медицине, то влияние планет на человека никто и не отрицает. Чего тут доказывать то, тем кто в данной традиции и так все ясно.


Ну видимо, знакомых с тибетской медициной и вообще с тибетской традицией в должном объёме, пару лет назад на этом форуме было недостаточно, раз допустили то, что имело место.

----------


## Suraj

> Вы материалы собрали, а Кармапенко ушёл в каббалу.


Дело не в Кармапенко, а в сборе аргументов пресекаюшцих подобные выпады. В европейской астрологии действительно проблема с объяснением, как это работает. Ибо западная астрология, - это реставрация астрологии римской, та основана на греческой. Греки заимствовали у египтян, а егептяне у "маги" и "халдеев" Вавилона. То есть техники расчётов были выдернуты из метафизического контекста. 

В Джьётиш, на самом деле , этой проблемы нет. надо только знать где искать ответы. И многое я нашёл уже после публикации статьи. В частности главу "Путь Солнца и луны" из сварадая тантры цикла Чакрасамваы... "Свара чинтамани" и другие тексты...

----------

Дондог (30.08.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> В европейской астрологии действительно проблема с объяснением, как это работает.


Да вроде нет особых проблем, более того, и европейская и азиатская версии астрологии основаны на общем: резонансе психического и физического.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chikara

В жизни есть масса интересных и увлекательных вещей, но только Дхарма способна вывести из лабиринта сансары.

----------

Велеслав (30.08.2011), Джигме (30.08.2011), Дондог (31.08.2011), Тао (12.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В жизни есть масса интересных и увлекательных вещей, но только Дхарма способна вывести из лабиринта сансары.


Вообще-то, если говорить про ваджраяну, то астрология в каких-то аспектах туда включена. Поэтому ваше высказывание несколько не к месту. Да и дхарани оносятся к махаяне. Ну и там таки есть ритуалы для устранения негативного влияния планет.

----------

Nara (01.09.2011), Александр С (12.09.2011), Дондог (31.08.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Интересно, есть на БФ люди, которые смогут сделать астропрогноз по точной дате и времени рождения?

----------


## Joy

> Интересно, есть на БФ люди, которые смогут сделать астропрогноз по точной дате и времени рождения?


Интересно. Я знаю таких людей в жизни, это стоит денег.

Для тех, кто не в теме, приведенная статья малопонятна и как следствие малополезна =(
Есть инфо об астрологии и использовании ее в практике? 
Как сделаться счастливей, здоровее и все такое, на что влияют планеты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Откуда взялись зодиакальные созвездия? 

Созвездие - это же условность объединения светящихся точечек на темном небосводе!  :Smilie: 

Когда знаки зодиака входят в каналы моего организЬма, то вспоминаются не понятно откуда взявшиеся алфавиты и букивки в каналах, согласно тем же тантрическим представлениям…

Читаю о знаках Зодиака Википедию:




> Зна́ки зодиа́ка —  двенадцать тридцатиградусных секторов, на которые разделена эклиптика во всех основных астрологических традициях. В качестве точки отсчёта знаков Зодиака используются точка весеннего равноденствия (в тропическом Зодиаке) или определённые неподвижные звёзды (в сидерическом Зодиаке).
> 
> В начале новой эры проекции границ зодиакальных созвездий на линию эклиптики примерно совпадали по положению с границами соответствующих знаков зодиака. Однако в результате прецессии примерно за полторы тысячи лет это соответствие местоположений исчезло.
> 
> Концепция созвездий, используемая в современной астрономии и принятая в 1922 году в Риме решением I Генеральной ассамблеи Международного астрономического союза, основывается на делении небесной сферы на участки произвольной неправильной формы, в то время как знак зодиака — это равные сектора небесной сферы, с вершинами в полюсах эклиптики и опирающиеся на отрезки эклиптики размером в 1/12 часть полного круга. Поэтому современная астрономическая система созвездий не имеет никакого отношения к астрологической традиции деления эклиптики на 12 частей.


Т.е. полный произвол, взяли, поделили на 12 частей круг и назвали, как в голову пришло? И я что-то не понял о проекциях, которые в начале новой эры совпадали, а сейчас нет…

Вот, что пишут о происхождении знаков Зодиака на сайте Альтернативной истории. Главное удивление - они у всех народов одинаковые или почти одинаковые!




> Слово "зодиак" пришло к нам из греческого языка - от греческого "зодиакос киклос" ("круг животных"). Но эти образы и названия были на самом деле заимствованы из шумерской традиции, которая называла группу зодиакальных созвездий УЛ.ХЕ ("сияющее стадо"): ГУ.АН.НА ("небесный бык") - Телец; МАШ.ТАБ.БА ("близнецы") - Близнецы; ДУБ ("клешни", "щипцы") - Рак; УР.ГУЛА ("лев") -Лев; АБ.СИН ("ее отцом был Син") - Дева; ЗИ.БА.АН.НА ("небесная судьба") - Весы; ГИР.ТАБ ("тот, кто режет клешнями") - Скорпион; ПА.БИЛ ("защитник") - Стрелец; СУХУР.МАШ ("козел-рыба") - Козерог; ГУ ("хозяин вод") - Водолей; СИМ.МАХ ("рыбы") - Рыбы; КУ.МАЛ ("обитающий в полях") - Овен.
> 
> Довольно продолжительное время в академической версии истории считалось, что у каждого народа были сугубо свои представления о звездном небе и свои названия созвездий (в том числе и относящихся к зодиакальному кругу), обусловленные большой разобщенностью древних народов и их практически автономном друг от друга развитии. Скажем, только в России этнографам и лингвистам за последние два века удалось зафиксировать не менее 20 названий для Млечного Пути; 52 - для Большой Медведицы; 37 - для Плеяд; 21 - для Ориона; 18 - для Венеры; 9 - для Полярной звезды. Такой же разнобой прослеживается у других народов. Во всем... кроме Зодиака!
> …
> Обычно в качестве контраргумента сходству Зодиака у разных народов приводится Зодиак древних майя, насчитывавший 13 созвездий. Но настолько сильно было отличие?
> 
> Во-первых, в более поздние времена в Мезоамерике наметилась тенденция к сокращению количества созвездий до 12 равных по протяженности - для упрощения календарных расчетов, как это делалось и в Старом Свете.
> 
> Во-вторых, между зодиакальными созвездиями майя и современными зодиакальными созвездиями прослеживается вполне четкое сопоставление, - см. Зодиак майя, расшифрованный Кнорозовым с учениками. Исключение составляет лишь созвездие Летучей Мыши, но и здесь (и это, в-третьих) можно обнаружить весьма любопытный факт.
> ...



В итоге, наверное, мадам Блаватская изрекла самую глубокую мысль о происхождении знаков Зодиака

"Является ли начало Зодиака арийского происхождения или же египетского, он все же должен быть отнесен к огромной древности" (Е.П.Блаватская, "Тайная доктрина").

Ну, тоиссь, никто ничего не знает. 

Но здорово! (без иронии, Сурадж, на самом деле, особенно связь с Солнцем, это для меня было открытием, имеющим корреляции в личном опыте)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как сделаться счастливей, здоровее и все такое, на что влияют планеты?


Есть и соответствующие мантры и дхарани, что удаляют негативное влияние планет. Есть и довольно хорошо расписанные ритуалы по этому поводу. Всё это можно найти и в Кангьюре и в текстах различных учителей

----------

Joy (31.08.2011), Nara (01.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Главное удивление - они у всех народов одинаковые или почти одинаковые!


Дык, коллективное бессознательное у всех индивидов и народов одинаково. Вообще, на звёздное небо содержания бессознательного удобно проецировать, звёзды очень медленно движутся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Деление окружности на 12 частей по 30 градусов (!) - это тоже коллективное бессознательное делало?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Деление окружности на 12 частей по 30 градусов (!) - это тоже коллективное бессознательное делало?


Нет, вавилонские шпионы)))

----------


## Georgiy

Вообще, если посмотреть на идею коллективного бессознательного глыбже и ширше, то универсализм архетипов сводят к универсальности некоторых эмоций высших животных (все млекопитающие в раннем детстве дружно переживают одно и то же, когда сосут мамкину сиську, ну и она, аналогично, универсально эмоциональна  :Smilie:  ). Отсюда следует, что энергия архетипов ну очень близка к витальной, жизненной энергии. О структуре тонкого тела Сурадж в статье много написал, это же как раз эфирное (витальное) тело или какое?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я из личного (и очень близкого, поэтому и особенно больного) опыта знаю, как при попытке совмещения астрологии ("по Авессалому Подводному", "по Глобе", "по авестийской традиции", "в соответствии с тибетской традицией") с буддийской практикой и наставлениями, которые давали самые высокие Учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, у человека может в прямом смысле съехать крыша, причем если сделать ее (астрологию) своею "основной направляющей" в жизни. 

А особенно - если сделать предсказания и гадания своим бизнесом и зарабатывать на этом деньги ("ненавязчиво" вставляя туда "буддийские" фразочки о "карме" и т.п., но тут же: "о персональных ангелах-хранителях", о которых так жаждет услышать заказчик гороскопа).

Поэтому в своей жизни я руководствовался и руководствуюсь исключительно сильным ваджраяновским благопожеланием, которое постоянно публиковалось в конце тибетского календаря лунных (а также благоприятных и неблагоприятных) дней, выпускаемого одной неназываемой здесь "общиной":




> *"Все дни благоприятны,
> Все созвездия хороши,
> Все просветленные всемогущи,
> Все архаты за пределами мирского.
> Произнося эти слова мудрости,
> Мы всегда будем счастливы..."*


Всем остальным, которые хотят и дальше возиться с этой астрологической мутью - пусть им сопутствует всяческая удача!

----------

Legba (01.09.2011), Samadhi Undercover (03.09.2011), Wyrd (01.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А слабо не на форумах бравые тирады выдавать, а подойти к Учителям и лично сказать, что они мутью астрологической занимаются?

----------

Александр С (12.09.2011), Карма Палджор (01.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Отсюда следует, что энергия архетипов ну очень близка к витальной, жизненной энергии.


Вообще, архетип и инстинкт - это противоположности, ну а противоположностям, вроде как, свойственно переходить друг в друга. Если воспользоваться цветовой шкалой, на синем краю спектра будет архетип, а на красном - инстинкт:


> Поскольку архетип является формообразующим принципом инстинктивной энергии, его синий загрязнен красным: так появляется фиолетовый, или, иначе, мы можем интерпретировать это сравнение как апокатастасис (Т.е. возвращение к первозданному состоянию благости, ведущее ко всеобщему просветлению. — Прим. перев.) инстинкта, поднимаемого на высшую частоту, именно так мы можем легко извлечь инстинкт из латентного (т.е. трансцендентного) архетипа, который проявляет себя на большей длине волны (Т.е. на более низкой частоте, соответствующей красному цвету cпектра, высокие частоты (синий цвет спектра) характерны для духовных проявлений. - Прим. перев.). Хотя это не более чем аналогия, я, тем не менее, чувствую искушение рекомендовать моим читателям этот образ фиолетового цвета как иллюстрацию близости архетипа с его противоположностью. 
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг 
> О природе психе
> 7. ПАТТЕРНЫ ПОВЕДЕНИЯ И АРХЕТИПЫ

----------


## Vidyadhara

Спасибо, Сурадж, очень познавательная статья!  :Kiss:

----------


## Suraj

> ...Всем остальным, которые хотят и дальше возиться с этой астрологической мутью - пусть им сопутствует всяческая удача!


Спасибо!
 Все, кто пытаюстся изучать Kалачакра тантру, - апогей ваджраяны, вынуждены будут изучать "астрологическую муть". Ибо цель Kалачакры, - это выход из под влияния кала (времени). А перед тем, как от чего-то освободится не плохо бы ознакомится с состоянием вещей... я понимаю, что по "букварю" или "уставу караульной службы" жить проще... Но тогда не рассписывайтесь за всю ваджраяну, пожалуйста!

----------

Nara (01.09.2011), Враджа (01.09.2011), Гьялцен (01.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> ... О структуре тонкого тела Сурадж в статье много написал, это же как раз эфирное (витальное) тело или какое?


Астральное... это же очевидно из названия !  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

Спасибо тем, кто прочитал и кому эта информация пригодилась, - значит труд был не напрасный ( "в стол, для себя").

----------

Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Alex

Спасибо огромное. И особенно - за затраченное на составление статьи время.

----------


## Georgiy

> Вообще, архетип и инстинкт - это противоположности, ну а противоположностям, вроде как...


Цитаткой (от современных последователей Юнга) по (цитатке Юнга) - ба-бах.  :Smilie: 




> Они лежат в основе инстинктов, схем восприятия и образцов поведения, которые мы получаем в наследство вместе с телом, психикой как таковой и культурой


 Кембридское руководство по аналитической психологии (с. 465)

Наследство тела и психики - это как раз рождение под знаком Зодиака, так что кое-что кое-как сходится.

----------


## Georgiy

> Астральное... это же очевидно из названия !


Сомневаюсь я, что (китайские) точки с каналами - это астральное тело в чистом виде, оно ж завязано с телом по-взрослому (куда ни ткни сразу болячку вылечишь, ну и баланс психики опять же)

Опять же движение энергии по каналам (вы в статье это очень подробно расписали) связано с дыханием, какой же тут астрал, какие эмоции? Сплошной витализм и эфир.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Цитаткой (от современных последователей Юнга) по (цитатке Юнга) - ба-бах.


Дык, приведённая Вами цитатка цитатке Юнга не противоречит. Вы, вероятно, о единстве противоположностей либо не знаете, либо запамятовали. А об энергии архетипов Юнг вот что пишет дальше:


> Если субъективное сознание предпочитает идеи и мнения коллективного сознания и идентифицирует себя с ним, тогда содержания коллективного бессознательного подавляются. Подавление оказывает типичное влияние: заряд-энергия подавленных содержаний отчасти [124] добавляется к энергии подавляющего фактора, чья эффективность, соответственно, увеличивается. Чем выше этот заряд, тем больше подавленная позиция нуждается в фанатичном характере действия и тем больше она подходит к превращению в свою противоположность, т.е. наблюдается энантиодромия. И чем сильнее заряжается коллективное сознание, тем больше эго теряет свою обычную важность. Оно, так сказать, поглощается мнениями и тенденциями коллективного сознания, в результате чего появляется человек массы, всегда готовый пожертвовать неким жалким «измом». Эго сохраняет свою целостность, только если оно не идентифицирует себя с одной из противоположностей, и если понимает, как поддерживать баланс между ними. Последнее возможно только в случае осознания обеих противоположностей одновременно. Однако осуществить необходимый инсайт чрезвычайно трудно не только каким-либо отдельным общественным и политическим лидерам, но также и религиозным наставникам. Все они желают конкретного решения, т.е. полной идентификации индивида с совершенно односторонней «истиной». Даже если это касается вопроса самой великой истины, идентификация с ней все же должна привести к катастрофе, т.к. она задерживает все дальнейшее духовное развитие. Тогда вместо знания как такового остается только одна вера, и иногда это более удобно и, поэтому, более притягательно.
> --------------------------------------------
> [124] Наиболее вероятно, что архетипы в качестве инстинктов обладают специфической энергией, которая не может впоследствии восприниматься от них. Энергия, присущая архетипу, обычно недостаточна для введения его в сознание. Поэтому ему необходимо определенное количество энергии, втекающее в бессознательное от сознания, то ли потому что сознание не использует эту энергию, то ли потому, что архетип притягивает ее к себе. Архетип может лишиться этого дополнительного заряда, но не своей специфической энергии.
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг
> О природе психе
> 8. ОБЩИЕ СООБРАЖЕНИЯ И ПЕРСПЕКТИВЫ





> Наследство тела и психики - это как раз рождение под знаком Зодиака, так что кое-что кое-как сходится.


Что Вы понимаете под "рождением под знаком Зодиака"? Попсовые астропрогнозы по СМИ?  :Cool:

----------


## Wyrd

(да, здесь мои пять копеек)
При всей личной приязни к Aion,
подписываюсь под каждым словом Вечного Жида.

Знания - знаниями, освобождение - освобождением.

----------


## Aion

> Знания - знаниями, освобождение - освобождением.


Связь между ними - связью между ними.  :Cool:

----------


## Майя П

> Всем остальным, которые хотят и дальше возиться с этой астрологической мутью - пусть им сопутствует всяческая удача!


все остальные - это обусловленные живые существа.... Рада за Вас, что вы вышли за пределы... и достигли могущества...
"ибо звезды управляют слабыми, сильные сами управляют .."

----------


## Georgiy

> Дык, приведённая Вами цитатка цитатке Юнга не противоречит. Вы, вероятно, о единстве противоположностей либо не знаете, либо запамятовали.


Придавал этим концепциям значение только тогда, когда сдавал диамат на втором курсе.  :Smilie:  И не больше.




> Что Вы понимаете под "рождением под знаком Зодиака"? Попсовые астропрогнозы по СМИ?


Под "рождением под знаком Зодиака" понимаю, что по дню рождения у нас есть солнечный знак, который часто корректируется другим знаком по точному времени рождения. 

Вообще, если быть последовательным в коррелировании аналитики Юнга с астрологией, то стоило бы взять типологию личностей по Юнгу и сравнить ее с астрологической. Сам Юнг этого не делал. :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Под "рождением под знаком Зодиака" понимаю, что по дню рождения у нас есть солнечный знак, который часто корректируется другим знаком по точному времени рождения.


Солнечный знак рождения - это коллективный фактор, один из многих. "Наследство тела и психики" к нему сводится только в попсовых астропрогнозах для "знаков Зодиака". :EEK!: 



> Вообще, если быть последовательным в коррелировании аналитики Юнга с астрологией, то стоило бы взять типологию личностей по Юнгу и сравнить ее с астрологической. Сам Юнг этого не делал.


О какой астрологической типологии речь?

----------


## Александр С

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Джигме

> Астрологический реванш.
> Помниься пару ле назад здесь было знатное гонение на астрологическое знание, как на средневековое суеверие. и только участник под ником Кармапенко тогда вступился за эту отросль знания. Лично мне тогда не хотелось встревать в неаргументированный спор. И вот материалы собраны и опубликованы:
> 
> *
> Зодиак и планеты: механизмы влияния на человека. Обзор доктрин Индии:* 
> http://surajamrita.com/compAnalysis/AstroArticle.doc 
> 
> 
> Статья скомпелированная почти исключительно на основе традиционных текстов, 
> ...


Только сей час прочитал ваш труд. Это такая "солянка", такой "венигрет"....... Вы там столько навалили в кучу....  Оказывается  буддийские тантры делались и калькировались на основе не буддийских тантр. Да вообще вы там столько ереси написали, даже перечислять устану. Я то думал что ваш  труд по астрологии а оказывается это просто какой то "салат" из всего что только можно и нельзя....

----------

Дондог (20.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это такая "солянка", такой "венигрет"...


 Так это проще сделать винегрет из того, что есть в уме, чем узнавать новое, вдумываясь в объяснения Учителей :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Хорошая статья. И "винегрета" мало.
For Джигме: вы что думаете - в тибетском буддизме нет ритуалов осуществления подношения планетам? Или в Тенгьюре например нет небуддийских текстов?

----------

Vidyadhara (20.09.2011), Дондог (20.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Или в Тенгьюре например нет ...


 А есть в Тенгьюре кем и когда была нагло переведена индийская тантрическая традиция, основанная на ведах, в буддийский контекст? чтобы узнать какой-же великий буддийский Учитель, основатель тантрического буддизма такое отчебучил, нагло обрубив всю ведическую базу))) дабы уж совсем утвердить основную позицию автора "винегрета".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А есть в Тенгьюре кем и когда была нагло переведена индийская тантрическая традиция, основанная на ведах, в буддийский контекст? чтобы узнать какой-же великий буддийский Учитель, основатель тантрического буддизма такое отчебучил, нагло обрубив всю ведическую базу))) дабы уж совсем утвердить основную позицию автора "винегрета".


В Тенгьюре есть много чего веселого, что похоже пришло из индуизма. Ну а что касается остального - так в таком стиле общения смысла с вами разговаривать нет.

----------

Vidyadhara (20.09.2011), Леонид Ш (20.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да пожалуйста)) Учителями происхождение тантры отлично объяснено, чтобы не воспринимать всерьез глупости и фантазии тех, кто ни в грош не ставит ни Учителей, ни Учение.


Насмешили честно говоря. Учителя обучают так как их обучали. Редко кто из них изучает и другие материалы, которые могут подвергнуть сомнению весь предыдущий опыт. Они не обладают в большинстве своём энциклопедическими знаниями и не всегда проверяют источники.

----------

Aion (20.09.2011), Alex (20.09.2011), Vidyadhara (20.09.2011), Буль (21.09.2011), Дондог (20.09.2011), Леонид Ш (20.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Почитал сей опус.
При всем моём в принципе хорошем отношении к Сураджу лично - типичное отражение того, где нынче блуждает современная постсоветская шизотерика.
Апогеем тантрического буддизма вообще то традиционно считают махамудру. 
И взгляд махамудры на всё это скорее отражает цитата Eternal Jew на первой странице.
А Калачакра, если и апогей, то скорее апогей специфичности и усложненности. Так что за буддийскую тантру через призму вед я бы на месте Сураджа так самоуверенно не расписывался.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (20.09.2011), Wyrd (21.09.2011), Джигме (21.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Апогеем тантрического буддизма вообще то традиционно считают махамудру... 
> А Калачакра, если и апогей, то скорее апогей специфичности и усложненности.


Извините, но генезис употреблённого (должно быть, неслучайно?) Вами здесь слова "апогей" свидетельствует, вообще говоря, в пользу Калачакры.  :Cool:  


> Калачакра тантра (санскр. कालचक्र तन्त्र, «Тантра Колеса Времени») — тантра, в тибетской традиции считающаяся вершиной тайн Ваджраяны. Калачакра-тантру относят к тантрам высшей йоги (ануттара-йога-тантрам). Калачакра-тантра была впервые проповедана Буддой Шакьямуни за год до Махапаринирваны. В "Калачакра-тантре" об этом сказано: "Так же, как Учитель запустил метод Праджняпарамиты на Пике Грифа, так же он запустил у ступы Дханьякатака все методы (этой) Тайной Мантры".
> ©

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Извините, но генезис употреблённого (должно быть, неслучайно?) Вами здесь слова "апогей" свидетельствует, вообще говоря, в пользу Калачакры.


Да уж не случайно. Вы вообще обсуждаемую статью то читали?

----------


## Aion

Вообще читал. Криминала не нашёл.  :Cool:

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вообще читал. Криминала не нашёл.


бывает

----------

Джигме (21.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

*Ответ "мракобеса" "дзогченоиду"* 
 :Wink: 
2 Samadhi_Undercover


Учитывая давность нашей полемики, считаю нужным на это ответить, ибо это единственная более-нимение предметная критика.

Следует оговорится, что к "шизотерике пост-советского периода" я никак не могу относится ибо уехалв в США в 1993 и изучал ваджраяну на английском (чтение, слушание). Кстати, могу похвастаться, что собрал отменную библиотеку по теме тантризма, которой могли бы позавидовать и университетские библиотеки. Hасчёт "слушать учителей" .. я их слушая более десяти лет, имея деcятки ретритных наставлений и более 4 сотен вангов...

Статья следует академическому подходу сравнительного анализа традиций, который ставит целью исследование зарождения и эволюции различных доктрин. И опорой был "опус магнум", - 1000 страничная диссертация Хартсела (в списке литературы под номером 1!). И вся статья выдержана в заданом стиле... Н к этому вернёмся позже.
--------------------------
1) Что является апогеем тантризма. Махамудра, - это не отдельная тантрическая традиция! Она не существует вне ануттараиогатантр! Собственно выделяли её школы  Кагью, а за ней и Гелук. Сакья пандита резко критиковал этот подход утверждая, что в Индии махамудры вне иоги дэвата не существовало. прошу заметить, что даже Джамгон КОнгтрул не выделаял махамудру в отдельную систему Ваджраяну в разделе "системы буддийской тантры" и "элементы тантрической практики" своей "энциклопедии известного". описание её даётся лишь в томе "эзотерические инструкции", вместе с 6 иогами Наропы, чёт и т.д. То есть данные практики вычленены из других тантрических циклов (текстов и системем практик) махасиддхами и стали передоваться, как особте системы инструкций по практике широко известных тантр.  калачакра наиболее поздняйй и самая сложная из всех тантр, - мнение общпринятое. Её особенность , - "инклюзивизм, включение в себя доктрин более раних шкиол. причём сама же тантра это и декларирует (суммировано в таблице в конце статьи). ПОэтому,. если речь идёт о тантричеких системах, - калачакра апогей. касательно раздела "эзотерических инструкций", то сакьяпинцы скзахут, что апогееем является "Ламдре". И послденее. У махамудры нет своего корпуса текстов, в отличие скажем от Махасанди (Дзогчена),  а только собрание устных наставлений того или иного махасиддхи. Иначе говоря тантрам придаётся стату "божественного откоровения", а инструкциям, - интерпритации этих текстов и свих медитативных опытов тем или иным адептом.
--------------------------
!) О Калачакре. Это единственный широкоизвестный источник тантрических знаний, который весомо опирается на джётиш или говорит об выходе из под влияния Кала(времени). Время имеет различные характеристику обусловленные положением планет/светил и мантрической вибрации тойили иной фазы транзитов 9гочара)светил. В той же Калачакра тантре даются буиджы титхи (фаз луны), дина (солнечных дней недели ) и т.п. ПОсему понять практику какалачакра тантры без опоры на теоретическую основу тантры, - весьма сложно.

 Теперь почему, собственно статья включила в себя столько материала по ведическому культу? 

Если читать внимательно, то в  последней четверти статьи это объясняется. Одна цитата из Калачакра-тантры о том, что тантрическая практика даёт плод ведического жервоприношения огню. Понять значение этои фразы в контексте астрологического знания, на которое опирается практика данной системы сложно, но можно! 
Поэтомy сделан экскурс в ведические доктрины 3 огней (упомянух в Kалачакре) и систeмы двусторонней коммуникации с Солнцем и Луной. Пказано развитие этих доктрин с исторической точки зрения. Смущают цитаты из самкхьи? Ну так калачакра включила в себя систему 25 таттв  (24самкхьи + ещё одну).
Это всё к тому, что, сли вы действительно хотите изучать трасдицию, это очень сложный процесс и для разрешения многих вопросов приходится выснять значение многих терминов с их исторической точки зрения и зачату прибегая к источникам все сохранившейся в в Тибете текстовой традиции
Да имежду нами... не знают тибетцы ничего толком ни о Самкхье, ни о ведизме ни об Абинавагупте, а всё ешё опираются на палемику  многовековой давности с упомянутами традициями

----------------------------------

Возвращаясь к "винегретности".
ПОмимо академического подхода сравнительного анализа, который базируется на тезисе о том, что различные религиозные традиции были приемниками более ранних  школ и зачастую заимствовали доктрины друг у друга, есть ешцё и мнение о некоем обшцем "тантричесмком субстрате", который послужил причиной одновременного возникновения тантрических практик в различных религиозных движениях. весь это одновреммено ;ппроизошлов в буддизме, джайнизем, шайвеизме, шактизме, вайшнавизме и среди саурьев (поклонявшихйса Сурье) и ганапатиев (культ Ганапати).

Нo помимо академичесйкиого подхода был и один малоизвестный на Западе феномен, - натха сампрадая. Последователи махасиддхи Горакшанатха, ученика Mатрсьендранатха. Mатьендранатх стоит у истоков каулического тнаризма и ваджраянских тантр, получил наставления от Махешвары (источники буддийские, читавшие намтары подтвердят). Здесь наиболее интерестными являются свидетельства Таранатхи, ламы Джoнанг, который был учеником индийского натха-иогина-буддиста. В этом плане примечательно замечание Tаранатхи в "истории Буддизма в Индии", что последователи Горакшанатха, после ухода буддизма из Индии стали поклонятся не-буддийсим божествам, утверждая, что они выше всех религий и не имеют противоречий даже с учением персов (исламом). Чтобы было понятней, они считают, что Гооракшанатх провел реформу тантры Mатсьендранатха и вычленил иогу, систему практик вне религиозного контекста ведущую к постижению махашуньи.

Так вот, статья была написана для журнала натха-самрадаи и потомy использовался над-конфесианальный подход рассматривающий доктрины практик вне религиозных ограничений. Посему "target аудиторией" были не вы, а "последователи иоги", а вам я просто скопировал материал  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (21.09.2011), AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (18.12.2012), Леонид Ш (20.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Следует оговорится, что к "шизотерике пост-советского периода" я никак не могу относится ибо уехалв в США в 1993 и изучал ваджраяну на английском (чтение, слушание).


Эх, если б от шизотерики можно было отвязаться, сменив место жительства.. Она, впрочем, и на английском процветает.




> Кстати, могу похвастаться, что собрал отменную библиотеку по теме тантризма, которой могли бы позавидовать и университетские библиотеки.


библиотека это хорошо, это заслуги. в следующей жизни есть шанс родиться библиотекарем.




> Hасчёт "слушать учителей" .. я их слушая более десяти лет, имея деcятки ретритных наставлений и более 4 сотен вангов...


Видимо мало было толку, если вам приходится заниматься самодеятельностью и искать "негра ночью в темной комнате", особенно когда там его нет. Темная комната это намек на веды, если что. ))




> Статья следует академическому подходу сравнительного анализа традиций, который ставит целью исследование зарождения и эволюции различных доктрин. И опорой был "опус магнум", - 1000 страничная диссертация Хартсела (в списке литературы под номером 1!). И вся статья выдержана в заданом стиле... Н к этому вернёмся позже.


Да, стиль правит в наше время постмодернизма. Музыки нет, есть стиль и обёртка. Потребителю этого достаточно, чтобы потешить своё ощущение причастности, между макдональдсом и телевизором.




> 1) Что является апогеем тантризма. Махамудра, - это не отдельная тантрическая традиция!


да, верно, иначе как можно быть отдельным апогеем?!




> калачакра наиболее поздняйй и самая сложная из всех тантр, - мнение общпринятое. 
> Её особенность , - "инклюзивизм, включение в себя доктрин более раних шкиол. 
> ПОэтому,. если речь идёт о тантричеких системах, - калачакра апогей.


Логически не следует.
Вообще апогей, согласно определению, это "высшая точка, предельная степень развития чего-либо; взлёт, расцвет". Инклюзивизм и усложненность же предполагает не высоту(или глубину), а широту охвата. И в этом смысле Калачакра это предел экстенсивности, дробления, а никакой не апогей. Апогей это венец, точка, суть а не разливанное море толерантности, бесконечных деталей и условий.




> !) О Калачакре. Это единственный широкоизвестный источник тантрических знаний, который весомо опирается на джётиш или говорит об выходе из под влияния Кала(времени).


Вот видите, раз она единственная такая, значит всему остальному корпусу аннутарайога-тантр джётиш не нужен и цель у них иная, чем выход из под влияния времени.
Вообще, выход из под влияния времени и "переселение на солнце"  :Smilie: )) чисто шизотерические идеи, разве что шизотерия очень старая, но от того не менее слабоумная.




> Время имеет различные характеристику обусловленные положением планет/светил и мантрической вибрации тойили иной фазы транзитов 9гочара)светил. В той же Калачакра тантре даются буиджы титхи (фаз луны), дина (солнечных дней недели ) и т.п. ПОсему понять практику какалачакра тантры без опоры на теоретическую основу тантры, - весьма сложно.


Вы хотели сказать без опоры на теоретическую основу джётеш?
Теория тантры - татхагатагарбха и методы уподобления, никакого непосредственного отношения к планетам и светилам она не имеет, кроме как притянутых за уши.




> Это всё к тому, что, сли вы действительно хотите изучать трасдицию, это очень сложный процесс и для разрешения многих вопросов приходится выснять значение многих терминов с их исторической точки зрения и зачату прибегая к источникам все сохранившейся в в Тибете текстовой традиции


Это вам кто сказал что так изучают традицию?
Я вот слышал, чтобы изучать традицию, нужно найти аутентичного ваджрного наставника, которому можешь доверять, сделать так, чтобы он тебя принял лично в ученики и с усердием следовать его наставлениям.
Хотя... Может вы имеете в виду "изучать" это такой "академический подход", изучать какбэ со стороны, так чтобы узнать всю информацию о сахаре, но так и не попробовать его на вкус?
Какое значение правда имеет сколько слов о сахаре вы при этом узнаете, мне не понятно, знания то по сути ноль.




> друг у друга, есть ешцё и мнение о некоем обшцем "тантричесмком субстрате"


Мнения всякие, тоже сильный источник!




> Посему "target аудиторией" были не вы, а "последователи иоги", а вам я просто скопировал материал


Реванш то над кем? ))

----------

Eternal Jew (20.09.2011), Джигме (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Legba*
Дружище, в прошлой недавней инкарнации *Nirdosh Yogino* (на одном из форумов) упорно называл себя "Свами Нирдош Йогино",  :Smilie:  поэтому делайте, пожалуйста, скидку на то, что Вы общаетесь с человеком, имеющим гораздо более глубокие уровни посвящений и проникновения в суть различных небуддийских учений... То есть я искренне прошу Вас относится к нему более бережно: со всяким почтением и уважением...

Кстати, хочу заметить, что хотя традиция у него за последние годы сильно изменилось (на "Дзогчен", т.е читай: "ДО"), но стиль общения остался столь же непередаваемым (см. ниже,  :Smilie:  ибо он обязательно выступит с гневной проповедью)  :Smilie: 




> если б от шизотерики можно было отвязаться, сменив место жительства..





> библиотека это хорошо, это заслуги. в следующей жизни есть шанс родиться библиотекарем.





> Вообще, выход из под влияния времени и "переселение на солнце" )) чисто шизотерические идеи, разве что шизотерия очень старая, но от того не менее слабоумная.





> Теория тантры - татхагатагарбха и методы уподобления, никакого непосредственного отношения к планетам и светилам она не имеет, кроме как притянутых за уши.





> Это вам кто сказал что так изучают традицию?
> Я вот слышал, чтобы изучать традицию, нужно найти аутентичного ваджрного наставника, которому можешь доверять, сделать так, чтобы он тебя принял лично в ученики и с усердием следовать его наставлениям.


Эх, жалко, что Сэм меня на дух не переносит - я бы ему наставил "плюсиков". Но, увы, движок форума не позволяет ставить их много...  :Smilie:

----------

Samadhi Undercover (20.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Эх, жалко, что Сэм меня на дух не переносит - я бы ему наставил "плюсиков". Но, увы, движок форума не позволяет ставить их много...


Я старых грехов не помню, мне больше интересно что у человека на душе и в голове сейчас. Люди благи в своей основе и все ошибки есть дхарма. (Так что плюсика хватит одного  :Wink:

----------

Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я старых грехов не помню, мне больше интересно что у человека на душе и в голове сейчас.


... тьфу-тьфу... в смысле -"спасибо".  :Smilie:  

.... Тем более, есть у меня ОЧЕНЬ сильное(!) предположение, что на многих ретритах мы пересекались и возможно что и общались.

----------


## Suraj

Конечно можно назвать всю индийскую мистическо-философскую традицию "шизотерикой" и чувствовать себя "членом исклюзивного клуба". Так ведь Дхарму то рекомендовали изучать и осмысливать... Понимание подразумевает дословное  и пофразное понимание написанного. 
прошу заметить, современные ламы опираются на писания более ранних пандитов и т.п. НО ведь источником то являютйса тексты самих тантр и пандитов/махасидхов Индии.  

Или вы, как и раньше предлагаете провести ревизию текстов тантр и повычёркивать все неудобные места (упоминание ведических доктрин, татвы, джётиш) и оставить только описания природы татхагата-гарбхи? Но тогда уж проще выкинуть все тантры скопом и оставить 5 текстов Майтреи. Ведь так удобней же?

Ибо если вы отркоете тексты самих тантр, то... всё окажется гораздо сложнее, чем преподносится во время лекций "стадионной" махамудры, дзогчена и ламрима....

 Пока никаких аргументов основанных на текстуальной традиции я не услышал, а лишь огульные обвинения в шизотерике, к которой ведут попытки изучать традицию по текстам самих тантр и пандитов прошлого...

Чтобы быть конкретным.

дайте мне объяснение с позиций махамудры/дзогчена/татхагатагарбхи почему тантричекая практика даёт плод ведической ягьи? каков плод? и каким образом он достигаетсяв тантре без использования хомы?

Вот конкретно, только одна фраза Калачакра тантры!  А о том какой я гад и что со мной не то мы поговорим потом...

----------

Alex (21.09.2011), AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Nara (21.09.2011), Samadhi Undercover (20.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011), Леонид Ш (20.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Конечно можно назвать всю индийскую мистическо-философскую традицию "шизотерикой" и чувствовать себя "членом исклюзивного клуба".


Ну почему же сразу так ВСЮ? Совсем не всю. Всё индийское, что основано на 4 печатях вполне в порядке.




> Так ведь Дхарму то рекомендовали изучать и осмысливать...


рекомендовали, да. я уже насчёт отсутствующего негра в темной комнате всё сказал.




> Понимание подразумевает дословное  и пофразное понимание написанного.


Вы что, серьезно думаете, что то, что вы поймете интеллектуально это и есть требуемое понимание, или что описания йидама или манипуляции с пранами дословны????




> прошу заметить, современные ламы опираются на писания более ранних пандитов и т.п.


интеллектуально - опираются. а вот когда лама даёт тантрическое посвящение, писания лежат завернутые в тряпочку.




> НО ведь источником то являютйса тексты самих тантр и пандитов/махасидхов Индии.


источником учения является реализованная и потенциальная татхагатагарбха в живых существах.
а тексты это бумага. первые передачи происходили путём непосредственной демонстрации, проявления мандалы учителем для учеников - про это истории общеизвестны, и даже зарисовки делались схематически, для тех у кого туго с памятью. не говоря уже про всю бодягу с описаниями и рассчётами.




> Ибо если вы отркоете тексты самих тантр, то... всё окажется гораздо сложнее, чем преподносится во время лекций "стадионной" махамудры, дзогчена и ламрима....


Дубль два: судя по тому, что вы продолжаете искать суть ваджраяны, в ведах, в джётише, у чёрта лысого, но только не у компетентного учителя, который этой сутью владеет, похоже эта "сложность" вас пока только путает. Компетентный учитель непосредственно показывает, или вводит в чистое видение в момент 2-3-4 посвящения. Иногда даже на благословении линии. И слова там уже ничего не описывают, не из старых текстов, ни из сверхстарых, ни из общих, ни из редких. Если вы до сих пор не в курсе, возможно просто потому, что долго ищите не там.

Истинное место передачи махамудры или дзогчена - пространство природы ума. Стадион или Прохладная Роща, это обусловленное видение, одно другого не лучше и не хуже.




> Пока никаких аргументов основанных на текстуальной традиции я не услышал


я не фанат библиотек, знаете ли. предпочитаю непосредственную логику. то, что вы предпочли не замечать аргументы по поводу апогеев и методов калачакры, ваше личное дело, у меня нет задачи с вами бороться или в чем то убеждать, особенно так, чтобы вам было удобнее.




> дайте мне объяснение с позиций махамудры/дзогчена/татхагатагарбхи почему тантричекая практика даёт плод ведической ягьи? каков плод? и каким образом он достигаетсяв тантре без использования хомы?


Суть йидама наша собственная природа вне паракальпиты и паратантры. 
Вот и всё.
А уж время это такая несусветная частность, что драматизировать её и строить на этом шизотерию могли только крайне архаичные умы. Даже с точки зрения лженауки психологии победить время и не умереть, путем убегания на солнце - это такая примитивная инфантильная регрессия при нежелании взглянуть в глаза истине непостоянства.




> А о том какой я гад и что со мной не то мы поговорим потом...


Был бы благодарен, если бы вы избавили меня от этой темы?

----------

Джигме (21.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

НУ пока всё по старому... ничего не изменилось.
Любой конкретный вопрос ... остаётся без конкретного ответа,  а лишь нигилистические "агитки" и жанглирование жаргоном не-дуальных учений.
 Я за понимание того о чём говорится в методах тантр. Вы мне даёте ответ, что всё  это архаические и не-существеннхые частности, мелочи...
 я обсуждаю тантру этапа пути, а вы мне ответы из разделов основы и плода... Точек соприкосновения, - ноль!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Пардон, но вы и спросили с меня, цитирую, "объяснение с позиций махамудры/дзогчена/татхагатагарбхи"?!
Как мне вам прикажете отвечать?

ЗЫ Да и вы мне ни на что пока не ответили

----------

Джигме (21.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> я не фанат библиотек, знаете ли. предпочитаю непосредственную логику. ...
> а вот когда лама даёт тантрическое посвящение, писания лежат завернутые в тряпочку. ...



Ух... вот ужас! Tак значит они во время ванга читают по бумажке на самом деле прогноз погоды в Лхасе?

Вы хоть знаете о чём второе посвещение ануттараиогатантр и о чём инструкции даются во время ванга?
там объяняется природа маха-сукхи от союза с мудрой другого пола, как ПРИМЕР блаженства и пустоты. Соитие не производится уже много веков, инструкции зачитываются быстро без перевода на тибеском. из далека показывают картинку голой тётеньки, быстро помахав в воздухе, без комментариев.  А не изучая тантрическую традицию и значение символики во время вангов вы думаете, что вам дают  введение в природу ума! Ха-ха рассмешили.
Да, введние даётся, в третьем и четвёртом, но и там даются инструкции, которые не переводятся обычно и если вы их не изучили самстоятельно хоть в общих чертах по текстам, то что вы вообще получаете? "абстрактное сидение в тишине" на которое наклеиваете бирку "природа ума"?

Впрочем, мы уже идём давно разными с вами путями... И каждый считaет, что другой безнадхёжно заблуждаетеся...

----------

Alex (21.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011), Леонид Ш (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> Пардон, но вы и спросили с меня, цитирую, "объяснение с позиций махамудры/дзогчена/татхагатагарбхи"?!
> Как мне вам прикажете отвечать?
> 
> ЗЫ Да и вы мне ни на что пока не ответили



Не как отвечать, а на что отвечать, - вот проблема!  Каков плод ведической агнихотры и каким образом он достигается  на этапе пути калачакра-тантры! прошу заметить ничего общего с перерождением на Солнце он не имеет. Посмертные инструкции в ведизме другие. Ягья используетя для контакта с солнцем посредством сомы.

То есть вы даже не поняли вопроса, не то чтобы дать вразумительный ответ. Могу подсказать. Речь идёт об инернализации хомы и вкушении сомы... ладно сам отвечу, - методика Чандали(туммо).  Чтобы понять это нужно изучать раздел пути, а раздела основы и плода не достаточно. То есть "рассказат как оно должно быть в конце" вы можете, а вот как этого достичь... старая песня о природе татхагатагарбхи... от повторения сахара, сахар - сытнее не станет...
я это всё к тому, что выдёргивания фргмента учения и отрицание остального части тантрического учения, - это не только ошибка, но и коренное тантрическое падение...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

А, то есть вы всё таки реально считаете, что на посвящении ваша задача понять что то головой! И для этого вам недостаёт только одного, подробных, самых секретных комментариев, которые де ламы прячут под прилавком, и которые можно добыть в диссертациях у англоязычных ботанов?!!!
Вот умора.
Если когда-нибудь у вас образуется учитель, не забудьте ему рассказать, он посмеётся.

Вы рассказываете тут тривиальные(!!) вещи, под видом тайных знаний, которых типа вас на английском никто не читал. Но тут нет аборигенов, которых можно удивить стеклянными бусами, по кр мере этими  :Smilie: 
Почему вы считаете, что кроме вас никто символику не знает и не изучает - лишь только потому, что никто этим так как вы не упивается???
Да, знать символику важно, это необходимое оформление, путь, костыли для ума, но они не являются ключём.

ЗЫ Я давеча в одном месте высказывался уже, что ситуация в современной тантре очень напоминает анекдот "Телефона телефона, чукча кушать хочет!"
Уж и телефон чукче дали с прямым номером, а бестолку всё )))

----------

Джигме (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Сурадж, я вас умоляю, ну вы не палитесь уж ТАК??!!!
Тантрист вы наш!
Методики с хомой, сомой и туммо - ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!! И не единственные.
Они сами не цель, а средство. И как средство являются частностью. Задача всех частных методик сделать кое что с умом. Есть подходы, которые считают, что нужно ум с помощью энергий заклинить в такую особую фигу, и тогда всё и произойдёт. Но это ошибка конечно, и последствия этой ошибки длятся.. сколько там?.. три неисчислимые кальпы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

> Сурадж, я вас умоляю, ну вы не палитесь уж ТАК??!!!
> Тантрист вы наш!
> Методики с хомой, сомой и туммо - ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!! И не единственные.
> Они сами не цель, а средство. И как средство являются частностью. Задача всех частных методик сделать кое что с умом. Есть подходы, которые считают, что нужно ум с помощью энергий заклинить в такую особую фигу, и тогда всё и произойдёт. Но это ошибка конечно, и последствия этой ошибки длятся.. сколько там?.. три неисчислимые кальпы?


Звыняйте, панове!
Речь шла о Калачакра тантре? Так?
 Так, что значит "ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ"?

Это, извените, - необходимый этап пути данной системы. Причём относят его там к кьериму. 
Что же делать? пропускать этапы пути Калачакра тантры? Откуда такая самонадеянность? Или вы о том, что калачакра-тантра, - это вообще из второстепенных/вспомгательных вещей?.. 

Кстати там речь идёт о реализации только в одну жизнь, ибо там отсутстует вариант "закончить в бардо" (это отдельная сложная тема) и ну никак там речь не идёт о 3-ёх кальпах. 

Спасибо за снисхотельное похлопывание по плечу... оценил...
Ну не причесляю я себя к дзогченпа! Квалификациями не вышел!..

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Кедрим без дзогрима, Сурадж, деньги на ветер!

Не, в принципе я понимаю конечно, столько деталей интересных, можно сто жизней развлекаться, но надо же иногда задумываться зачем ты вообще всё это делаешь?!

----------

Джигме (21.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Suraj

> Кедрим без дзогрима, Сурадж, деньги на ветер!
> 
> Не, в принципе я понимаю конечно, столько деталей интересных, можно сто жизней развлекаться, но надо же иногда задумываться зачем ты вообще всё это делаешь?!


А я и задумался. Hаполучав вангов, введений, ознакомлений в ати, чити  и янгти, поседев дaже с тёмном ретрите... решил, что лучше "синица в руках", чем беготня в поисках, кто бы мне показал пророду ума... Да и рекоммендуют то даже в дзогчен: не уверен, - практикуй методы! А я знаете ли вообще решил скроменее, - кьерим. 6 или 60 жизней... не страшно, всё лучше, чем прожить в иллюзиях эту жизнь. Так, что извените... мне б попроще...  :Smilie:   А в кьериме, много деталей, которые лучше понять... а там глядишь и до зогрима со знакоми может в этой жизни доросту...

Мне б чтоб с отчётностью в конце жизни был порядок. 
Чтоб самому "не было мучиельно больно, за бесцельно прожитые годы..." (я думаю эту цитату вы ещё помните).

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А я и задумался. Hаполучав вангов


А сейчас насобирали сомнительного качества чужих изложений и мнений.
Что изменилось то?
(Если бы мне пришлось выбирать что наполучать без видимого толку - вангов, или текстов, я бы всё же выбрал ванги. Карма зреет и то хоть прок, связи опять же, а тексты только пыль собирать.)
Используя известную метафору, некоторые не будем показывать пальцами, походив вокруг дома, всё же решили, что слона лучше искать в джунглях.
А зайти - нет, никак?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Tак значит они во время ванга читают по бумажке на самом деле прогноз погоды в Лхасе?


А это смотря кто и смотря что от ламы ожидает. 

Есть хорошая поговорка: "если относиться к ламе, как к Будде - получишь реализацию как у Будды, если относиться к ламе, как к человеку - получишь перерождение в мире людей. Ну а если относиться к Гуру как к собаке - получишь реализацию собаки".




> Вы хоть знаете о чём второе посвещение ануттараиогатантр и о чём инструкции даются во время ванга?


Нет. Я думаю, что никто из присутствующих (кроме владельца определенного шизотерического форума) об этом не знает.  :Smilie: 
Да и то - последний получил это сокровенное знание путем "чтения и размышления"... 




> А не изучая тантрическую традицию и значение символики во время вангов вы думаете, что вам дают введение в природу ума!


Нет. Не думаем.  :Smilie:  Более того - разнообразные примеры (как пандитов древности, типа Наропы, так и неграмотных идиотов, типа некоторых мастеров Кагью и прочих школ), говорят нам о том, что введение в природу ума получают несколько другим способом.  :Smilie: 




> Ха-ха рассмешили.


Здоровый сытый тантрический смех.




> Да, введние даётся, в третьем и четвёртом, но и там даются инструкции, которые не переводятся обычно и если вы их не изучили самстоятельно хоть в общих чертах по текстам, то что вы вообще получаете? "абстрактное сидение в тишине" на которое наклеиваете бирку "природа ума"?
> 
> Каков плод ведической агнихотры и каким образом он достигается на этапе пути калачакра-тантры! прошу заметить ничего общего с перерождением на Солнце он не имеет. Посмертные инструкции в ведизме другие. Ягья используетя для контакта с солнцем посредством сомы.
> 
> Речь идёт об инернализации хомы и вкушении сомы... ладно сам отвечу, - методика Чандали(туммо). Чтобы понять это нужно изучать раздел пути, а раздела основы и плода не достаточно. То есть "рассказат как оно должно быть в конце" вы можете, а вот как этого достичь... старая песня о природе татхагатагарбхи... от повторения сахара, сахар - сытнее не станет... я это всё к тому, что выдёргивания фргмента учения и отрицание остального части тантрического учения, - это не только ошибка, но и коренное тантрическое падение...


-- Мояй така не понимай слова умный белый человек. Мояй така знай простые слова моя Гуру: Кармапа, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринопоче, Чога Ринпоче и другая белиберда от простой тибетский деревенщина. Она не объясняй "природа ума" - "така читай книжка много раз об "инернализации хомы и вкушении сомы" или "о плоде ведической агнихотры"... - читай-читай, реализация получай". Она говорит: "Книжка прочитай вся, запоминай, пересказывай всё, но если понимания нет, кармический предпосылка нет, преданность Учитель нет, практика каждый день не делай - твоя реализация в ...е(!) (в нижней чакре)".




> Соитие не производится уже много веков, инструкции зачитываются быстро без перевода на тибеском. из далека показывают картинку голой тётеньки***, быстро помахав в воздухе, без комментариев.


Отличное замечание! Очень рад, что наш внимательный собеседник их изучил заранее (или быстро-быстро издалека рассмотрел подробности на картинке во время посвящения, пока все другие благополучно спали. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** "Голая тётенька" (к сведению присутствующих) - это (...) --- предлагаю участникам форума продолжить самостоятельно (в зависимости от самореализации или от их личного извращенного восприятия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

> А сейчас насобирали сомнительного качества чужих изложений и мнений.
> Что изменилось то?
> (Если бы мне пришлось выбирать что наполучать без видимого толку - вангов, или текстов, я бы всё же выбрал ванги. Карма зреет и то хоть прок, связи опять же, а тексты только пыль собирать.)
> Используя известную метафору, некоторые не будем показывать пальцами, походив вокруг дома, всё же решили, что слона лучше искать в джунглях.
> А зайти - нет, никак?


Зайти? я вот пытаюсь понять почему дверь не вижу! и что это за такие омрачения, какова их природа и что рекоммендуют с этим делать.
Что мне в МОЕЙ ситуации делать, - конкретный вопрос, который я пытаюсь решить!

 Вот я и обратился к рекоммендованным методам: калачакра, джётиш. Именно джётишь даёт возможность посмотреть на суммарную и вызревшую карму. Увидеть какие омрачения особо сильны, какие дэваты и методы рекоммендуются для устранения этих проблем.
В какие периоды  и какие омрачения усиливаются... 
Этот метод мне внушает больше доверие, чeм мо и другие методы гадания...
_-----
Я решил не выбирать тексты или ванги, - выбрaл оба и побольше, но как дополнение  к садхане...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Сурадж, а вы слышали или может читали где: что всеми этими делами должен заниматься ваш лама?
Что он типа для того и существует, чтобы направить по наиболее эффективному пути

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> Сурадж, а вы слышали или может читали где: что всеми этими делами должен заниматься ваш лама?
> Что он типа для того и существует, чтобы направить по наиболее эффективному пути


Слышал, но не встречал такого... всё больше специалисты по построению организаций и сборов фондов попадались... потому и решил разобраться пока с проблемами методами, которые по силам, - расчёты в джётише...
для разрешения вышеупомянутых вопросов.
А там накoпится джнана и пунья, глядишь и ... будет мне лама!..  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть пока что ламы нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Полагаю, если нет знания в конкретной области - вряд ли стоит о ней судить и отрицать, что она существует и что не может быть эффективна. Не надо считать тибетцев глупыми и думать, что какая-то область знаний может выжить, будучи нефункциональной.

Есть такого рода вещи, которые не поддаются нашему пониманию, и у нас нет доверия к ним исключительно по нашему неведенью.

Для Пробуждения используются все подручные средства - тело, ум и ...вселенная :Smilie:  Разнообразные знания собирались по крупице для помощи разным подводимым. И кто еще не дошел до такого понимания, будут до смерти ругать и тибетскую медицину, и тибетскую астрологию и даже тибетских лам. Астрология является одной из наук, которой обучают в тибетских монастырях. И они это делают отнюдь не для того, чтобы запудрить кому-то мозги. 

По тексту скажу, что там все узнаваемо даже для тех, кого обучают тибетцы и которые не приводят индийских терминов :Smilie: 
Экзотерики и винегрета не нашла. Если хоть немного понимать - что имеется ввиду :Smilie:  Также думаю, что наш ум еще не в состоянии сделать сравнительный анализ разных подходов как следует, и ,Сураж, хорошо бы четко взять себе для изучения одну линию и исключительно ей придерживаться.
Сураж, Вы давали вычитать Ваш труд какому-то профессиональному тибетскому астрологу? :Smilie: 

И что, у Вас нет Учителя? Прибежище-то Вы хоть принимали?(извините, я, вероятно, невнимательно читала, ибо с третей страницы все потихоньку стали переходить на личности :Smilie: )

И еще, А ЗАЧЕМ Вы занялись сиим делом? Как Вы применяете эти знания? А в темном ретрите Вы и правда сидели? :Smilie: 

П.С.Nirdosh Yogino, а Вам бы следовало подтянуть базовую нравственность. Никакая ваджраяна, никакой Дзогчен без этого не пойдет.

----------

Aion (21.09.2011), Suraj (21.09.2011), Дмитрий Балашов (18.12.2012), Карма Палджор (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы что, серьезно думаете, что то, что вы поймете интеллектуально это и есть требуемое понимание, или что описания йидама или манипуляции с пранами дословны????


Да, я, например, серьезно так думаю :Smilie:  Постижение неинтеллектуально, а описания йидама и что надо делать и представлять - крайне дословны, и этому даются подробные направляющие инструкции и комментарии - словами. Это знают все, кто смог получить подробные комментарии. Работа с пранами связана с мыслью, а мысль у нас всех тесно связана со словами. Все это поначалу задействуется, а потом отпускается.





> а вот когда лама даёт тантрическое посвящение, писания лежат завернутые в тряпочку.


Большинство лам читают при этом тексты.






> источником учения является реализованная и потенциальная татхагатагарбха в живых существах.
> а тексты это бумага. первые передачи происходили путём непосредственной демонстрации, проявления мандалы учителем для учеников - про это истории общеизвестны, и даже зарисовки делались схематически, для тех у кого туго с памятью. не говоря уже про всю бодягу с описаниями и рассчётами.


То, что могли подводимые в массе во времена Будды, совершенно никаким образом не может быть проведено с нами :Smilie:  Подготовки мало. Наш ум ни за что не увидит проявления мандалы Учителем, даже если это будет продемонстрировано. Мы часто навроде голубей под крышей дацана :Smilie:   Вот и тут...как голуби...




> Был бы благодарен, если бы вы избавили меня от этой темы?


Да сделайте себе эту милость - кнопочку на компе нажмите.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Alex

Я устал ставить плюсы Сураджнатху, а потому прошу по умолчанию считать, что под каждым его сообщением стоит моё "спасибо".

----------

Suraj (22.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> Да сделайте себе эту милость - кнопочку на компе нажмите.


С остальными участниками ясно, про вас не смог понять - из какого лагеря.
Сэм, кстати, очень правильно предложил закончить эту бредовую перепалку.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Слышал, но не встречал такого... всё больше специалисты по построению организаций и сборов фондов попадались... потому и решил разобраться пока с проблемами методами, которые по силам, - расчёты в джётише...
> для разрешения вышеупомянутых вопросов.
> А там накoпится джнана и пунья, глядишь и ... будет мне лама!..


Хорошо, что вы осознаёте, что для того, чтобы найти своего ламу, нужно что-то накопить вам, а не ламе.
Путь вы правда выбрали для этого довольно непрямой и рискованный  :Smilie: 
Есть же простые методы для этого: преданность развивать, доверие, чистое видение, устремление на бвжс.
Проще говоря.. Вы простирания и подношение мандалы делали/сделали?

----------

Джигме (22.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, что вы осознаёте, что для того, чтобы найти своего ламу, нужно что-то накопить вам, а не ламе.
> Путь вы правда выбрали для этого довольно непрямой и рискованный 
> Есть же простые методы для этого: преданность развивать, доверие, чистое видение, устремление на бвжс.
> Проще говоря.. Вы простирания и подношение мандалы делали/сделали?


Не думаю, что этот совет приемлем для Сураджа. Он достаточно хорошо сам понимает, что и как ему делать. А также - стоит ли искать своего учителя или нет. Вдобавок дополнительное изучение текстов и размышление - никто еще не отменял.
Тоже относится и к подношению мандалы и простираниям, как не являющихся обязательными. Если они ходят как часть только в некоторые циклы учений ваджраяны (заметьте, что не говорю о конкретных школах и их внутренних требованиях ,а только о циклах учений), то это не показывает, что они входят исключительно во все. Многие методы вполне самодостаточны (четыре безмерных и пр.)
Вдобавок все мы анализируем действия других со своей колокольни. Но есть ли на это право? Право навешивать ярлыки, если с учением знакомы только весьма поверхностно? Nirdosh Yogino вот тоже всё возмущается по поводу остальных. А толку? Ведь копни - знание текстов и того, что содержится в текстовых собраниях - будет не энциклопедическим тоже. Только знание лекций и некоторых переводов на русский язык. И причём - без использования анализа.

Тут в ветке говорилось, что все буддийские учения не имели касательства к индуизму. В Кангьюре одна из дхарани (входит и в раздел тантр заодно) ясно показывает, что метод ранее использовался небуддистами. Прям по тексту идёт - такой-то брамин повторял в древности такую-то мантру и достиг определенных результатов. Ну и тем что живет сейчас - полезно её повторять. И потом к мантре всего лишь добавляется восхваление Трём Драгоценностям (даже не на санскрите). Те же подношения планетам расписаны во многих тибетских текстах. Указания на изучение планет, звезд и пр. также присутствует в различных текстах тантр. В конце-концов подношение цога в определённые дни лунного месяца  также как-то соотносятся с астрологией.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.09.2011), Legba (21.09.2011), Suraj (22.09.2011), Дмитрий Балашов (18.12.2012), Дондог (21.09.2011), Леонид Ш (21.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не думаю, что этот совет приемлем для Сураджа.


Я не давал ему никаких советов. Я задавал вопросы. И уверен, что Сурадж, если захочет, с ними справится без помощи.




> стоит ли искать своего учителя или нет.


А у вас что, и это под вопросом?




> Тоже относится и к подношению мандалы и простираниям, как не являющихся обязательными.


Они могут входить или не входить, но если у некоего человека проблемы с обретением учителя и человек склоенен к тантре, в которой без учителя, да по выисканным мануалам - кранты 100%, то разговор про простирания и мандалу естественен. Если вы этого не понимаете...




> Тут в ветке говорилось, что все буддийские учения не имели касательства к индуизму.


где?




> В Кангьюре одна из дхарани


Вам самому то не смешно?  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (22.09.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Тоже хотелось бы сказать несколько слов в защиту Сураджа. Он проработал огромное количество источников, а не опирается на слова лишь одного учителя. А уж по количеству посещенных учений, и общению с большинством известных современных учителей, он многим даст фору.

----------

Aion (21.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011), Карма Палджор (21.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А у вас что, и это под вопросом?


Вы решили заодно мою персону пообсуждать ?  :Smilie: 




> Они могут входить или не входить, но если у некоего человека проблемы с обретением учителя и человек склоенен к тантре, в которой без учителя, да по выисканным мануалам - кранты 100%, то разговор про простирания и мандалу естественен. Если вы этого не понимаете...


Ещё раз повторяю для вас - простирания и подношение мандалы не всегда входят в тантры как обязательный элемент практики (даже в аннутара-йога тантре). А вот наличие или отсутствие проблем у человека при явной склонности к ваджраяне от учителя также не зависит. Можно иметь учителя и не иметь реализации, а можно получить просто передачу и больше никогда своего учителя не встречать и достичь некоторых плодов практики. В самих тантрах иногда показывается, что необходимо получить инструкции от учителя, а иногда говориться, что необходимо получить посвящение (про инструкции ни слова). вдобавок многие тексты тантр вполне себе самодостаточны в этом плане. Если конечно есть возможность или способность их изучить и заодно изучить сопутствующие тексты (причём сутр в этом варианте будет достаточно). Но везде делается упор на способности ученика. Если нет способностей, то каков бы учитель ни был, он мало что сможет дать. А если есть способности, то практик вполне может идти самостоятельно. Либо выискивая нужных ему учителей, либо какими-либо другими способами. В конце-концов не обязательно что у практика может быть учитель - человек. Даже согласно ламримам.




> где?


Хотя бы сообщение 36. заодно сообщение 39 из этой же серии.




> Вам самому то не смешно?


Мне смешно от нападок на Сураджа от лиц, которые сами тексты изучали крайней мало.

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Тоже хотелось бы сказать несколько слов в защиту Сураджа. Он проработал огромное количество источников, а не опирается на слова лишь одного учителя. А уж по количеству посещенных учений, и общению с большинством известных современных учителей, он многим даст фору.


И?

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Астрологический реванш.
> Помниься пару ле назад здесь было знатное гонение на астрологическое знание, как на средневековое суеверие. и только участник под ником Кармапенко тогда вступился за эту отросль знания. Лично мне тогда не хотелось встревать в неаргументированный спор. И вот материалы собраны и опубликованы:
> *
> Зодиак и планеты: механизмы влияния на человека. Обзор доктрин Индии:*


В культурологическом плане статья безусловно интересна. Но реванша астрологии я там не увидел. Все обоснования в конечном счёте сводятся к вере в то, что в ведах записана истина в последней инстанции. А вера -- зыбкая основа для утверждений.

----------

Bob (22.09.2011), Eternal Jew (21.09.2011), Samadhi Undercover (21.09.2011), Джигме (22.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> А вера -- зыбкая основа для утверждений.


Верить в нераздельность сансары и нирваны и в то, что будды могут нас слышать - это, по-моему, одно. В основе такой веры есть некое нравственное ощущение. А тут какая-то другая вера.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Он проработал огромное количество источников, а не опирается на слова лишь одного учителя. А уж по количеству посещенных учений, и общению с большинством известных современных учителей, он многим даст фору.


Есть такой хороший пример, приводимый ламой Сонамом Дордже. 

Вы купили себе участок земли. Ваши соседи, которые живут неподалеку, хором утверждают: "здесь обязательно должна быть вода!" ... И вы начинаете рыть колодец. 

Колодец можно рыть двумя способами: выкопать ямку по одному метру по центру участка, на севере, на юге, на западе, на востоке. И, не добившись искомого результата, разочарованно и обиженно заявить соседям: "ну и что вы меня обманывали-то - воды здесь нет и никогда не было: я же(!) ее не нашел!".

А можно рыть другим способом: углубиться в землю не на один метр, а на три или больше. Причем копать в одном месте!

И вода сразу же найдется!  :Smilie: 

Лама Сонам Дордже. Ваджрный туз. - М.: Ганга, Рангджунг Еше, 2009. - 288 с.

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Пример неудачный. Вода может и не найтись сразу, и не найтись потом.

----------

Aion (21.09.2011), Legba (21.09.2011), Леонид Ш (21.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2011), Сергей Хос (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы решили заодно мою персону пообсуждать ?


вы любой вопрос воспринимаете лично на грудь, или выборочно?
я задал вам простой вопрос о том, что вы думаете, как и ранее Сураджу. Он, заметьте по ходу треда, такой обидчивостью не отличается, воспринимает здраво.





> Ещё раз повторяю для вас - простирания и подношение мандалы не всегда входят в тантры


и зачем вы это повторяете?
простирания и подношения мандалы по сути практики сутры, накопления заслуг. чтобы чего то добиться должны быть заслуги. а тантрическая практика должна идти под управлением компетентного учителя. особенно когда есть непонятности, искать ответы на которые следует у того, кто практику передал, а не непойми у кого.




> можно получить просто передачу и больше никогда своего учителя не встречать и достичь некоторых плодов практики.


поконкретнее можно? а то знаете ли, "некоторых", это ни о чём..
и примеры в студию





> Хотя бы сообщение 36. заодно сообщение 39 из этой же серии.


Ни в 36, ни в 39 сообщении даже близко нет утверждения, что "все буддийские учения не имели касательства к индуизму."

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Пример неудачный. Вода может и не найтись сразу, и не найтись потом.


Вот и напишите ему об этом сами: "Дорогой лама Сонам Дордже! Я считаю, что Ваш пример с аналогией по выкапыванию колодца и изучением Дхармы некорректен по таким-то причинам... С уважением, искренне ваш _имярек_" Благо адрес известен...  :Smilie:

----------

Nara (22.09.2011), Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Подношение мандалы, кстати, скорее тантрическая практика.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вы любой вопрос воспринимаете лично на грудь, или выборочно?


Выборочно. Не считаю должным отвечать на тот вопрос.




> и зачем вы это повторяете?
> простирания и подношения мандалы по сути практики сутры, накопления заслуг. чтобы чего то добиться должны быть заслуги. а тантрическая практика должна идти под управлением компетентного учителя. особенно когда есть непонятности, искать ответы на которые следует у того, кто практику передал, а не непойми у кого.


Человек передающий практику (например просто лунг), может и не обладать реализацией данной практики. Тем более если у человека нет особых непоняток с методами, то зачем ему еще искать учителя, который вполне может его и запутать? Незачем. Иногда текстов бывает вполне достаточно, чтобы найти все неувязки. Можно даже вспомнить лекцию ЧННР, где он рассказывал про опыт янгти, когда получил в практике странные видения. Он ведь не пошел к учителям, которые также знаю янгти. Он начал изучать *тексты* по практике, где нашел объяснение такому опыту.




> поконкретнее можно? а то знаете ли, "некоторых", это ни о чём..
> и примеры в студию


Ни о чём, это высказывание со стопроцентной уверенностью выбранной из некоторых манулов.
Почитайте не садханы, а как раз тексты тантр. Там вполне ясно расписывается многое. Если потом заглянуть в разъяснения учителей, то дополнения обычно бывают пересказом того, что там есть. Учитель вам не может передать сиддхи, не может подарить реализацию. Это всё вы будете все равно достигать сами.
Так что почитайте тексты тантр. Там и будет видно - какие "некоторые".




> Ни в 36, ни в 39 сообщении даже близко нет утверждения, что "все буддийские учения не имели касательства к индуизму."


36
   Оказывается буддийские тантры делались и калькировались на основе не буддийских тантр.

Конечно здесь нет точного утверждения, что буддизм к индуизму не имеет отношения. Но есть возмущение от наличия возможности кальки.
Ну а сообщение Nirdosh Yogino само по себе весёлое. Хотя если ему сказать, что связь есть и достаточно прочная - возмущению не будет предела

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот и напишите ему об этом сами: "Дорогой лама Сонам Дордже! Я считаю, что Ваш пример с аналогией по выкапыванию колодца и изучением Дхармы некорректен по таким-то причинам... С уважением, искренне ваш _имярек_" Благо адрес известен...


Зачем? Своим учителем я его не считаю. Да и обращаюсь скорее по простому имени Олег, нежели по тому, что вы написали. Про некорректность его высказываний в сети было уже много написано, зачем еще здесь раздувать. Вдобавок у него есть и мой адрес. Если будет неприятно, может напишет сам (хотя сомневаюсь, что это сделает. И не в силу высоких моральных устоев)

----------

Дондог (21.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если у признанных учителей ошибки, обусловленные пониманием, то я глубоко сомневаюсь в адекватном восприятии текстов, написанных в глубокой древности, на иностранном языке еще той свежести местными... и не только, гражданами. 

Хочу заметить, что тексты, о которых идет речь, далеко не про то, что ...картошка на рынке стоит 30 рублей. 

Вспоминается, что говорил ННР о профессоре Туччи и его "понимании". В ведь многим местным персонажам, "пронзающим время и пространство мечом своего понимания", до того же Тучии еще [censored] и [censored].



P.S. Что меня еще больше удивляет, так это то, что персонажи, которые влегкую читают тексты на старотибецком по непростым вопросам, никогда не заморачиваваются вдумчивым прочтением учебников по той же логике... И использовании логических задачников для того, чтобы оценить "остроту своей праджни"... Собственно ага, это ж для лохов без способностей.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вот и напишите ему об этом сами: "Дорогой лама Сонам Дордже! Я считаю, что Ваш пример с аналогией по выкапыванию колодца и изучением Дхармы некорректен по таким-то причинам... С уважением, искренне ваш _имярек_" Благо адрес известен...


С этим примером, действительно, есть одна проблема - но она лежит в иной плоскости.
Пример изначально исходит из того, что вода в принципе есть. В этом случае да, "пилите Шура, пилите".
А вот как только появляются сомнения в том, что вода вообще где-то там есть - уже все равно, как именно копать участок.
Потому как цель - получить подтверждение того, что вода есть (от кого-то более вызывающего доверие, чем соседи).
И только тогда можно будет обсуждать, как лучше копать.  :Smilie:

----------

Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Так я слышал:




> *Линия передачи учений школы Карма Кагью*
> 
> ... на востоке Северной Индии жил прославленный профессор. Его звали Наропа, и он был самой умной головой большого Университета Наланды. Он часто вел дебаты одновременно с пятьюстами профессорами, как сегодня мировые мастера по шахматам играют одновременно с несколькими соперниками. Переспорив всех, он менялся с ними точками зрения и — снова побеждал. 
> 
> Однажды он сидел со своими книгами перед университетом, как вдруг на него упала странная тень. Он обернулся, и своим, обладавшим быстротой молнии, умом успел заметить в стоявшей там старухе 37 признаков абсолютного уродства. Такого он еще не встречал. В то время как пораженный Наропа изучал ее взглядом, она спросила, что он там читает. Он отвечал: «Поучения Будды». Старуха спросила, понимает ли он то, что читает, и он сказал: «Я понимаю слова». Тогда женщина стала танцевать от радости. При этом она стала невыразимо красивой, поскольку он сказал правду. Он знал слова, будучи книжным червем. Но, возгордившись, Наропа добавил: «... и я понимаю также их смысл». Не успел он это произнести, как она стала еще уродливей, чем прежде, и заплакала, поскольку было очевидно, что сказанное не соответствует истине. Он не был йогином, не имел внутренних опытов и понимал Учение только на уровне интеллекта. Наропа покраснел и спросил: «Кто может показать мне настоящий смысл?». Старуха ответила: «Мой брат Тило!», — и исчезла в радуге.
> 
> Наропа не мог этого забыть. Он удостоился еще нескольких докторских шапочек, но это его не удовлетворяло. В один прекрасный день он оставил все звания и почести и отправился в путь. Читать и дискутировать было для него уже просто больше недостаточно, теперь он хотел получить действительный опыт Дхармы, и он от правился на поиски Учителя.
> 
> Тилопа же сделал это для него нелегким. Снова и снова он приводил Наропу в ситуации, в которых отчетливо становилось видно, как всевозможные его воззрения блокируют его энергию. Вот Наропа спускается по узкой тропинке, и вдруг поперек нее лежит прокаженная старуха. Не зная, что делать, и в страхе заразиться, он зажимает нос и перепрыгивает через нее. Через пару шагов угрызения совести заставляют его обернуться, и тут старуха взмывает радугой в небо со словами: «Как хочешь ты встретить Учителя, когда в тебе недостаточно сочуствия?» Наропа же продолжает поиски.
> ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Legba*



> С этим примером, действительно, есть одна проблема - но она лежит в иной плоскости.
> Пример изначально исходит из того, что вода в принципе есть. В этом случае да, "пилите Шура, пилите".
> А вот как только появляются сомнения в том, что вода вообще где-то там есть - уже все равно, как именно копать участок.


Логично. Если нет доверия и преданности к Учителю (я не зря привел примеры выше о "профессоре Наропе" и т.п.), если есть сомнения в его словах: "ну-ну... давай-ка я сегодня послушаю "teacher number 1, teacher number 2, teacher number 3..." (цитата с ретрита Намкая Норбу Ринпоче): что он мне сегодня, такому умному и сверхначитанному расскажет - а я его на чем-нибудь еще и подловлю или задам какой-то сверхкаверзный вопрос, на который он конечно же не сможет ответить" - то ВОДЫ НЕ БУДЕТ! (даже если она там и есть)  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С остальными участниками ясно, про вас не смог понять - из какого лагеря.


А что, мы тут делимся на лагеря? :Smilie: 

А я из лагеря, где судят о том, что исследовали на личном опыте :Smilie:  

В данном случае, за тибетскую астрологию, как точную и тонкую буддийскую науку :Smilie:  Которая самым тесным образом переплетается с тибетским буддизмом.

----------

Suraj (21.09.2011), Карма Палджор (22.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> ...И что, у Вас нет Учителя? Прибежище-то Вы хоть принимали?(извините, я, вероятно, невнимательно читала, ибо с третей страницы все потихоньку стали переходить на личности)
> 
> И еще, А ЗАЧЕМ Вы занялись сиим делом? Как Вы применяете эти знания? А в темном ретрите Вы и правда сидели?


Поскольку вы единственная похоже на этом форуме, видимо, изучали тибетскую астрологию, то отвечу детально.

Касательно квалификаций. То старые учстники меня знают. Я посещал все сколь либо значемые инициации, учения и ретриты, которые проходли на восточнном побережэ СШа втечение 10 лет, апосле переезда на Западное побережье, стал завсегдатаем калифорнийский и орегонских центров.  У некоторых лам я учился по нескольку лет (по 2 ретрита в год) у некоторых переодически у других разово. я упоминал, что имею более 400 вангов, множество ретритов, подробные инструкции по трекчо И тогал и таки да сидел недельку в тёмномм ретрите.
Джётиш изучал и сертифицирован в ведичесцком инситуте Девида Фроли. Посколько ондаёт джётиш на стыке с практикой иоги и аюрведы, то соответственно пришлось изучить и 2 аюрведических курса (просто по материалам, котрые дал мне мой друг, но сертификационных экзаменов не брал).

------------------
Теперь вопрос зачем всё это и почему не из тибетских источников.

Почти все переведённые ваджраянские тантры на английский сделаны академическмими институтами и изначально обычно были частью доктроских диссертаций. Данные переводы обычно делаются при участии представителей традиции (обычно гелукпинских или нингмапинских лам). Стандарты перевода высокие и обычно переводайт с санскритских оригиналов при использовании тибеских комментариев той ии иной школы. Терминология даётя санкритская. Засев за изучения самих тантр, я очень часто стал наталкиваться на фразы требующие знания астрологии. И это касалось не только правил выбора времени для практики и его начала, но и более сложные темы использующие знания свара-видью (учение об изменение дыхания и энегетичерских токов под влиянием планетарных циклов). Это знание особо актуально при изучениии загримов со знаками.
------------------------------

Tеперь: почему не у тибетсцев? 
Во первых тибетцы предлагают обучение более популярной, простой, но слишком общей астрологии элементов, имеющий больше общего ц китайской традицией астрологии и геомантии, чем с индийской тантрической традицией. Тибеская система картси, - это и есть джётиш. переводов с тибеского по этой системе очень мало и тибетцы на Западе ей не учат. Джётиш же в гораздо лучшем положении и переживает сейчас ренесанс. Индийцы подправили системы расчёта введя аянамсу (правительство Индии использует лахири Аянамсу , поправку на чть больше, чем 23 градуса). Выправили они и многие проблемы с календарными расчётами и в результате Джётиш начал опять давать очень точную инфорации. Соотвественно вырос интерес на Западе. Созданы надхёжные программы для рассчётов на компьютере, переведены десятки книг современных авторов и несколько десятков классических работ многовековой давности, почти вся "классика". 
Следует сказать, что и терминологический аппарат Джёша оказалася гораздо плезний ибо это санскрит. Такиобразом совпадает терминологический аппрата академических переводов тантр и язык Джётиша.
------------------------------

Таперь ответ на вопрос: "зачем?". 
я не занимайюсь практикой астрологии, а делаю это только для друзей и близких. Как сдредство заработка, - смешно... я работаю программистов в Xerox-е и зароботки с астрологии никогда не достигнут моей программистской зарплаты  :Smilie: 
 В джётише естьмного эзотерических аспектов на стыке  с тантризмом. Выбор подходящих практик, дэват, вычисление кармических задач данной инкарнации, наличие проклятий, суммарный вес кармы, который может определить сферу рождения в следующей инкарнации, показана ли тантрическя практика, показано ли монашество, практики вроде Куиндалини и карма-мудры. На всё это есть указания и расчёты, чтобы увидеть есть ли уже нароботки в этой сфере из предыдущих рождений...
 я уже не касаюсь таких менее этотерических областей, как Мухурта 9выбр подходящего времени для начала той или иной деятельности или ритуала и Прашна, - система гадания на основе задаваемого вопроса....

Короче говоря, если изучать тексты тантр ануттараиогатантр и крия-тантр, то астрологическое знание  является очень важным компонентом,
 чтобы разобраться в ОПТИМАЛьНОЙ форме практики  той или иной садханы. Это сложная наука...

Пардон за орфографию, - пишу на конвёртере латиницей...

----------

Sten (23.09.2011), Карма Палджор (22.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Для Пробуждения используются все подручные средства - тело, ум и ...вселенная Разнообразные знания собирались по крупице для помощи разным подводимым.


Елы палы, вот ведь оно как!!!  А я то наивны думал что для пробуждения используется только Дхарма изложенная Буддой и другими пробужденными существами :Wink:  :Smilie: 




> По тексту скажу, что там все узнаваемо даже для тех, кого обучают тибетцы и которые не приводят индийских терминов


Вы знаете что дело то не в том что узнаваемо а что нет, дело в том как это узнают люди. Одни как Дхарму, другие как венигрет. При этом одни основываются на самой Дхерме а другие на личных кулинарных пристрастиях.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

А зачем вы получили столько вангов у специалистов по построению организаций и сборов фондов, если не секрет?

----------


## Suraj

> Не думаю, что этот совет приемлем для Сураджа. Он достаточно хорошо сам понимает, что и как ему делать. А также - стоит ли искать своего учителя или нет. Вдобавок дополнительное изучение текстов и размышление - никто еще не отменял.
> Тоже относится и к подношению мандалы и простираниям, как не являющихся обязательными. Если они ходят как часть только в некоторые циклы учений ваджраяны (заметьте, что не говорю о конкретных школах и их внутренних требованиях ,а только о циклах учений), то это не показывает, что они входят исключительно во все. Многие методы вполне самодостаточны (четыре безмерных и пр.)
> ....
>  Указания на изучение планет, звезд и пр. также присутствует в различных текстах тантр. В конце-концов подношение цога в определённые дни лунного месяца  также как-то соотносятся с астрологией.


Видимом моё сетование на отсутствие ламы было запутювающим. Я сетовам на отсутствие мула-гуру. Согласно определению ННР, - это тот лама, который ознакомил с природой ума. А я вот не уверен получал ли я такое ознакомление или же ьето была проста пауза в ментальном проецировании...

насчёт Нондро и простераний. я начинал с нондро в Дуджём терсар и делал его еждневно 2 года. Закончил накопление Bаджрасатвы, Гуру-иоги и Амитабы  (согласно комментариям Чагдуд тулку), а простираний и мандал сделал 10 тыcяч. потом просто изучая тексты узнал, что есть гораздо более эффективные методы накопления джняны и пуньи и главное, - не опосредованные, а прямые...


Следует напомнить, что Нондро то было введено последователями кагью В Тибете, как иммитация аскезы Миларепы. А подножение мандалы, как метод стать наставником китайского императора, чем хвастал один сакьяпинский лама (из рассказов ННР).

В Индии то больше отдавали предпочтение подношениям ввиде пудж (например еды) дэватам, подношениям в хомах или строительством храмов и ступ, кормлением монахов... Почитайте историю буддизма в Индии Таранатхи... Изучать традицию полезно, а её историю поучительно.

----------

Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> А зачем вы получили столько вангов у специалистов по построению организаций и сборов фондов, если не секрет?


НУ пониамете, специфика тибетской дхармы в США. 
*Тем более, если они держатели линий, то почему нет?* 
Тибетцы тоже золотом платили за Дхарму, да и в Тибете тоже знаете... Ра лотзава золотм брал...
Сначала возмущался, но почитав намтры и историю...

Тибетские иерархи самых высоких уровней говорят, что миряне, - это поддерживающая структара монастырей, а поскольку оплотом дхармы считается монастырская система, то они озабочены обеспечением этой опоры. В Индии то Буддизм исчез не потому, что буддистов выреазали, а потому, что прекратилась поддержка раджей. Те стaли подерживать институты более ориентированные на поддержку мирян, - ритуалами, учениями и т.п., уходящих от монастырского изоляционизма...

----------


## Джигме

> Тоже хотелось бы сказать несколько слов в защиту Сураджа. Он проработал огромное количество источников, а не опирается на слова лишь одного учителя. А уж по количеству посещенных учений, и общению с большинством известных современных учителей, он многим даст фору.



Девадатта  тоже старался, и достарался до того что пытался убить Будду, хотя у него же и учился и карма у него вроде как благая было раз Будду встретил.

А что касательно кол-ва посвящений то есть простая аксиома - качество и количество это разные вещи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В культурологическом плане статья безусловно интересна. Но реванша астрологии я там не увидел. Все обоснования в конечном счёте сводятся к вере в то, что в ведах записана истина в последней инстанции. А вера -- зыбкая основа для утверждений.


Все зависит, куда веру поставить. ПЕРЕД или ПОСЛЕ :Smilie:  Вера в Учение Будды, например, возникает на основании проверки положений Учения на личном опыте. Если возникает какой-то конкретный, заранее объясненный результат, в силу каких-то предписанных действий, а затем и последующий результат, то и возникает вера в само Учение. Такая вера является обоснованной. 

Учителя приводят пример с проводником, который ведет в то место, где он уже сам побывал. И если, следуя по его указаниям, видишь конкретные зарубки там, где описано, возникает вера в то, что ты не ошибся дорогой.

Как говорит ЕСДЛ, верующими являются даже атеисты :Smilie:  Верующими в свои атеистические взгляды. Каждый из нас верит во что-то.

А Вы, Бао, на каком основании считаете, что в Ведах записана не истина? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сураж, спасибо за ответы.

Я не занималась вплотную тибетской астрологией, но у меня был опыт общения со специалистами в этой области. 

Меня только беспокоит то, что за всем этим фундаментальным изучением, Вы, возможно, не видите чего-то главного для ВАШЕЙ ПРАКТИКИ.....я бы попросту сказала, что, вероятно, Вы не видели, как появляется праджня у мудрых людей. Несмотря на общение с ними. И слишком увлеклись астрологией :Smilie:  По некоторым Вашим постам можно сказать, что Вы даже и не буддист....

Мне кажется, Вам очень нужен Учитель. Пожалуйста, попросите кого-то сведующего рассчитать Вам, ГДЕ ЕГО ИСКАТЬ. Говорят, самому себе этого лучше не делать. Надо бы еще подкопить заслуг. Нгондро вы делали?

 А лучше всего, думаю, пойти к какому-нибудь доброму тибетскому ламе и задать ему этот вопрос.  :Smilie: 

О! Пойдите к Дзонгсару Кенце Ринпоче! :Smilie: http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...BE%D1%87%D0%B5

Вот тут на него можно посмотреть и послушать. Тем более, думаю, с английским у Вас проблемы нет :Smilie:  Проверьте, если он у Вас в зоне доступа :Smilie:  Только не сердитесь, если он слегка над Вами пошутит, - стойко просите помочь.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (26.09.2011)

----------


## Alex

Несколько отрывочных наблюдений по теме.

1) Статья уважаемого Сураджнатха посвящена не астрологии *вообще,* а астрологии *в контексте* Ваджраяны. Естественно, с точки зрения, например, Тхеравады, астрология - совершенно ненужная (и даже, возможно, вредная) для практики фигня. С точки зрения материализма - это вообще лженаука, недостойная какого бы то ни было внимания (впрочем, и Буддадхарма в целом тоже фигня и может рассматриваться исключительно как психотерапевтическая система в этаком архаичном культурном обрамлении).

Но совершенно бессмысленно отрицать тот факт, что астрология является неотъемлемой частью тантрических систем - что индийских, что тибетских. Нравится, не нравится - но это так, и ничего тут не поделать. Это, впрочем, не значит, что для успешной практики *обязательно* нужно быть знатоком джьотиша. Но по меньшей мере странно выглядят попытки "кастрации" целостной системы. "Здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали".

Желающих убедиться отсылаю (и не первый в этой теме) к коренным текстам тантр и комментариям к ним. На английском этого немало.

2) Касаемо того, что для практиков высших способностей вся эта астрологическая муть неважна - полностью согласен, и так оно и есть. Такие махасиддхи вообще мало чем обусловлены. Если среди участников дискуссии они есть - умолкаю. 

3) Очень удивляет нежелание знакомиться с текстами собственной традиции. Я вообще не первый раз (и не только в рамках буддизма) сталкиваюсь с удивительным явлением - образованные люди, влегкую цитирующие в своей области монографии/мануалы/формулы чуть ли не страницами, посвятив себя "духовной практике", принимаются играть в "неграмотных простецов". В этом плане тхеравадины, изучающие и чтущие свой Канон, явно на коне. Среди же "тибетцев", увы, сплошь и рядом народ ограничивается чтением брошюрок и популярных книжечек. Хотя издано уже очень много чего, и добываемо не за такие уж большие деньги.

4) О железобетонном аргументе "Лама сказал". Да, действительно, упадеши Гуру - главный источник для ученика, ибо Гуру и есть единство всех дэват. Но вот только проблема в том, что Гуру - это не просто лама, который вам очень понравился и вы поставили его фотку на алтарь, и не тот, кто дал вам стадионное посвящение в толпе. Отношения "Гуру - шишья" подразумевают, что на вопрос "а знаком ли Вам Петя Иванов/Даша Сидорова" Гуру ответит: "да, конечно, он мой ученик, я ему дал имя ххх, он регулярно задает мне вопросы по практике, передавайте ему привет". Если Гуру с вами даже лично не знаком - не надо себя обманывать и играть в Миларепу-Марпу.

Вот как-то так вкратце. Пойду работать.

----------

Aion (22.09.2011), AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Ittosai (22.09.2011), Legba (22.09.2011), Nara (22.09.2011), Raudex (22.09.2011), Sten (23.09.2011), Suraj (22.09.2011), Zom (22.09.2011), Аньезка (22.09.2011), Гьялцен (22.09.2011), Денис Евгеньев (22.09.2011), Дондог (22.09.2011), Карма Палджор (22.09.2011), Леонид Ш (22.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Естественно, с точки зрения, например, Тхеравады, астрология - совершенно ненужная (и даже, возможно, вредная) для практики фигня.


Тем не менее и в Шри-Ланке, и в Мьянме, и в Таиланде, и в Камбодже, и в Лаосе в астрологию верят, в т. ч. и монахи.

----------

Alex (22.09.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> личном опыте


Да, забыл про 15-летний опыт.




> астрологию, как точную и тонкую буддийскую науку Которая самым тесным образом переплетается с тибетским буддизмом.


Хочу заметить, что любой, читающий астропрогнозы в утренней газете готов подтвердить, что это тоже достаточно точная наука. Буддийская астрология в таком случае НЕ НУЖНА - хватит того же Глобы. Оно же на практике -  работает! И вот вам личный опыт множества людей. Правда вы, наверное, скажете, что они решают проблемы, которые сами же и поставили, да?
Я не буду спорить, что астрология  переплетается с т.б. - мне пока авторитета filoleg'a хватит, чтобы принять это на веру. Вопрос в том, нужно ли.
Я предпочту пройти мимо, меня тибетская культура не настолько интересует. 
Про калачакру как "вершину тантризма" просто не понимаю, к чему было сказано. Кто-то разве писал книжку "Единство дзогчен и полетов на солнце"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пока смело проходите мимо и читайте просто про общебуддийские основы :Smilie: 

filoleg, поздравляю :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> Пока смело проходите мимо и читайте просто про общебуддийские основы


Так и поступлю. Я б в тхеравадины пошел, если б там Шантидэва был и с Самантабхадрой знакомили  :Big Grin:  Вот эти персонажи - к ним я чувствую преданность. Ну, и к Ваджракилайе, он мне страшно красивым сразу показался. А идти против внутреннего "нравственного закона" и уповать на "зведное небо над головой" - я не готов, мой сосуд полон)

----------

Дондог (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...а астрологии *в контексте* Ваджраяны.


Примеры приведите известных тибетских Учителей(школ Сакья, Гелуг, Кагью, Ньингмапы), которые объясняют ведическую астрологию, как вспомогательное средство в практике Ваджраяны. Они конечно же глупы и не знают, что все с вед натырено))

Общие пересечения можно найти в картине мира и убийцы, и самого самого добряка, только это не дает никаких оснований утверждать о возникновении одного из другого. Это обычное неумение, скорей даже в большей степени нежелание, различать, и запихивание всего, что нахватано из разных мест, в одну удобную картинку мира. Те кто тут склонен доверять таким представлением, скорей всего в живую просто не сталкивались с тем, что называют шизотеризмом, и не имеют представления, какие там люди, и какое влияние это явление оказывает на Дхарму, которой учат Учителя. Ну или сами из таких же.

А считаясь с тем, что ученик обязан быть пустым сосудом в Ваджраяне, то тут и обсуждать нечего, что ученик способен что-то обнаружить на тему Ваджраяны вне того, чему учат Учителя.

----------

Буль (22.09.2011), Джигме (24.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Примеры приведите известных тибетских Учителей(школ Сакья, Гелуг, Кагью, Ньингмапы), которые объясняют ведическую астрологию, как вспомогательное средство в практике Ваджраяны. Они конечно же глупы и не знают, что все с вед натырено))


В тенгьюре есть несколько текстов по свародае. К буддизму они отношения в общем-то не имеют. Но используются как вспомогательные средства. Можно найти какое-то количество ритуалов, посвященных планетам. В том числе и Микьо Дордже и других учителей. Вдобавок в текстах часто встречается фраза - такой-то ритуал следует осуществлять в благоприятное (или соответствующее) время. Как не зная астрологии вы будете знать этот период времени? В конце-концов многие тантры включают в себя элементы астрологии. Правда для этого надо смотреть не садханы, а как раз коренные тексты тантр. На тексты свародаи составлял комментарий и Мипхам Ринпоче и другие учителя. Вдобавок нельзя исключать того, что в разных системах могут быть одинаковые составляющие. Но при этом можно говорить и про заимствование представлений одной системы другими.

----------

Aion (24.09.2011), Suraj (22.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Забавно дописывать сообщение, когда на него ответ был дан. Чтобы ответ стал звучать бессмысленно.




> Общие пересечения можно найти в картине мира и убийцы, и самого самого добряка, только это не дает никаких оснований утверждать о возникновении одного из другого.


Это также не указывает и на отрицание взаимодействия.




> Это обычное неумение, скорей даже в большей степени нежелание, различать, и запихивание всего, что нахватано из разных мест, в одну удобную картинку мира.


Смотрим дхарани и ужасаемся. Какое-то заклинание было полезно для брамина, значит оно будет полезно и для последователя Будды. И что самое страшное, такая дхарани относится и собственно к ваджраяне. Какой кошмар...  :Smilie:  И ведь это не единичный случай




> Те кто тут склонен доверять таким представлением, скорей всего в живую просто не сталкивались с тем, что называют шизотеризмом, и не имеют представления, какие там люди, и какое влияние это явление оказывает на Дхарму, которой учат Учителя. Ну или сами из таких же.


Тогда забудьте о четырех континентах, поскольку такое представление о мире было у жителей в общем-то одной страны. Забудьте о структуре мира (голодные духи, ады, животные, люди, полубоги и боги) и полагайтесь на современную картину мира. Правда тогда многие практики будут неэффективными. Ведь с картиной мира не будут стыковаться.




> А считаясь с тем, что ученик обязан быть пустым сосудом в Ваджраяне, то тут и обсуждать нечего, что ученик способен что-то обнаружить на тему Ваджраяны вне того, чему учат Учителя.


Вообще-то про сосуд говорится немного по-другому. Сказано, что он не должен быть с ядом, с трещиной или перевернут. Про пустой не особо говорят. Да и "пустых сосудов" в мире нет. Это должен быть совершенно безграмотный человек, не умеющий писать, читать, думать. тогда он будет действительно пуст, но не пригоден для практики.

----------

Aion (24.09.2011), Sten (23.09.2011), Suraj (22.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А Вы, Бао, на каком основании считаете, что в Ведах записана не истина?


На основании того, что у меня нет оснований полагать обратное. У меня вызывает скепсис как сама история их происхождения так и интерпретация ими феноменов этого мира.

----------


## Legba

Господа, вы меня извините, конечно...
Вообще говоря, Alex по-делу уже все сказал. Так что только пять копеек.
Сурадж написал статью. Ранее также замечен в переводах и публикациях.  :Smilie: 
Филолег - также активный переводчик.
1. Мне кажется довольно странной критика со стороны тех, кто сам никакого интеллектуального продукта не производит.
Фигня статья? Напишите другую, хорошую. Про то, про что нужно.
2. Сомнения в необходимости интеллектуальных изысканий "как таковых", достойно выглядят только в случае достижения некоторого статуса.
Буде некто, кто квалифицирован как Лама своим Учителем, сказал бы - ...ня твоя астрология, иди медитируй, не смушшай народ. Это прозвучало бы. :Smilie: 
Хотя, к примеру, Лама Олег вполне себе переводит книжку за книжкой. Видать забыл совсем про Хумкару-то  :Wink: 

Давайте может как-то более продуктивно. Меня вот всегда астрология крайне мало занимала.
И вопрос выбора дэвата для меня особо не стоит - чо сказали, лично мне, то и хорошо.
Но это вовсе не значит, что нет тех, кому это было бы полезно.
Или мы по своему разумению решаем, что "архаическая шизотерика", а что нет?
Но тогда, извините, такая вешь как конструкция из палочек и ниточек, сляпанная на основании даты рождения,
это уж совсем как-то...

----------

Aion (22.09.2011), Alex (22.09.2011), AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Suraj (22.09.2011), Аньезка (22.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Карма Палджор (22.09.2011), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Тем не менее и в Шри-Ланке, и в Мьянме, и в Таиланде, и в Камбодже, и в Лаосе в астрологию верят, в т. ч. и монахи.


верят в силу традиции и суеверий, с буддизмом это мало связано.

----------

Буль (23.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот вот. одно дело признавать существование астрологии, а другое помнить что Будда монахам в Винае занятия астрологией и гадания запретил. я вон верю в существование президентов разных стран. так мне что им теперь кланяться  :Big Grin:  ?
да и вам мирянам этим особо увлекаться не следует. расскажу вам случай. одна этническая буддистка рассказывала мне что ее сестра с подругами ходили к ламе что бы он погадал им когда они замуж выйдут. ну тот и погадал. что жалко что ли  :Big Grin:   как пели лиса алиса и кот базилио : на дурака не нужен нож. ему с три короба наврешь и делай с ним что хошь.

----------


## Suraj

Всем привет!. 
Обсуждать советы  о том, что мне делать и куда пойти... я не буду... ибо о советах я не просил, воде. Извеняюсь перед теми, кто давал советы из лучших побуждений и проигнорирую бoлее агрессивных идивидов...

Heсколько участников подчеркнули свой "когнитивный дисонанс" по поводу ведической доктрины перерождения на Солнце.  :Smilie: 

У меня удивление вызывает другое. Почти все крупные мистические системы предлагают свои методы для момента умирания и средства переноса сознания в сферы считающиеся благоприятными для даной системы практик. 

Кто-то хочет родится на Солнце (сврарга локе Сурья Дэвы), кто-то в голоке Вриндаване, а кто-то в райских кущах Исуса Иосифовича. В Махаяне и особенно Ваджраяне есть десятки таких методов и "чистых земель".

Даже некоторые патриархи Чань были последователями учения "Чистой земли" и достигли заметных успехов в этой практике ещё при жизни.

При это не совсем понятно почему доктрина переселения в чистую землю Амитабы, где листья  на девевьях из драгоценных металов, а цветы из алмазов, еда появляется усилием мысли и т.д. - это нормально. причём эта сфера не выходит за пределы кама локи, как и Тушита.

 А вот переселение в другие миры той же камалоки, - это "шизотерика". Ну давайте уже тогда радикально  ставить вопрос: все кто верят в подобный процесс переноса сознания в другую сферу, - "архаичные мракобесы и лохи". Правда, после этого надо будет отречься от той школы Махаяны  с которой вы себя отождествляете и... попасть в жаркие объятия братьев тхеравадинов!  :Smilie:

----------

Nara (24.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вы просто прелесть!!!!!!!!!! как говорила моя старая знакомая.  :Big Grin:   Буддизм ни Махаянский ни Тхеровадинский (если конечно это буддизм) не учит как ж--пу в теплое место пристроить. Буддизм учит как ж--пу вообще из фекалий вытащить. 
пс. простите за выражения.

----------

Nara (24.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Где-то в Сибири родился русский, а в Африке африканец. Нет смысла отрицать рождение ребенка, но африканец не русский, и один не произошел от другого.

----------


## Suraj

> "Восемь ошибочных действий, препятствующих практике далеко ведущего распознавания
> (3) Прилагать усилия к изучению небуддийских текстов, когда в этом нет необходимости."


Понимаете, особенность ваджряны в том, что болеее высокие циклы практик, чаcто анулируют советы предыдущих или же требуют выполнения прямо противоположного.

*Мой тезис, - джётиш и свара видья являются интегральной частью не только крия-тантр, но и материнских (по крайней мере цикл Чакрасамвары) и недуальных (Kалачакра) тантр.*

В Калачакре (которую гелукпинцы и джонанговцы относят к не-дуальным, а потом и самым высшим, - это к тезису об апогее) примерно треть текста посвещена астрологии. В комментарии на Kалачакру "Вималапрабха" тоже. Выпущенный комментарий гелукпинского ламы на эту же тантру "Украшение незапятноного света"  Кхедруп Норсанд Гьятсо, перевод которого для представительства гелукпинских писаний в серии "библиотека тибеской классики" выбрал лично ЕС Длая Лама 14, тоже содержит на треть информации о джётише, отдельную главу на свара видью.

Помимо Kалачакра тантры, эти знания важны и в материнских тантрах. В статье приведены цитаты Тсонкапы по даному вопросу. Очень подробно вопрос свара-видьи Tсонкапа разбирает и в комментарии на 5-ступенчатую систему зогрима Гухьясамджи. 
Объяснительная тантра цикла Чакрасамвары "Самвародая тантра" в главе пятой "объяснение движения солнца и луны", очень подробно объясняет свара видью, её отражение в структуре пран и каналов и ... даёт систему трансценденции этого. То есть это вторая уже упомянутая мною тантра, которая берёт джётиш/свара видью, как основу и строит свой зогрим со знаками на основе этого!

Да, светские аспекты астрологии отнесены к разделу "светских наук" тибетского канона, но эзотерические аспекты этих систем являются интегральной частью ануттараиогатантр (некоторых)!

----------

Nara (24.09.2011), Sten (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> вы просто прелесть!!!!!!!!!! как говорила моя старая знакомая.   Буддизм ни Махаянский ни Тхеровадинский (если конечно это буддизм) не учит как ж--пу в теплое место пристроить. Буддизм учит как ж--пу вообще из фекалий вытащить. 
> пс. простите за выражения.


НУ это ваше понимание Буддизма, идущее в разрез и с каноном и с наставлениями живых представителей традиции...

----------


## Suraj

Теперь касательно имён широкопризнанных тибеских иерархов, пандитов, логиков-философов. приведу ниже подборку наиболее известных имён, которые помимо прочего текстуального наследия внесли и значительныйвклад текстуального астрологического наследия:

*Раджунг Дордже*, третий кармапа. Был великим мастером Махамудры и Дзогчена(!). развил систему астрологии тсур пу, написал несколько работ по астрологии

*Бутон Ринчендуп*, сакья мастер, знаток калачакры

*Кадруб Гелек Палзанг* (один из двух наиблее важных учеников Тсонкапы) известен множеством комментариев на калачакру и автор многих комментариев по астрологическому аспекту системы.

*Лочен Дхарма Шри* (Нингма, брат тертона оргьен Лингпы). является комментатором на многие нингмапинские тексты и автор наиболее уважемого комментария на астрологию элементов.

*sDe srid Sangs rgyas rGya mtso*, Регент пятого далай ламы. Известен  так же, как эксперт в свара видье, которую использовал для искуства ведения войны во время гражднской войны в Тибете. 

 Ну и другие... список слишком длинный, чтобы пеpепечатывать всех.

----------

Aion (22.09.2011), Legba (23.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Чора

Уже три раза как думаю написать на Б.Ф. а тему тут же закрывают! Правда на этот раз все-таки успел зарегистрироваться :Smilie:  и все-таки решил отправить; если это как-то нарушает правила форума - простите, сами то мы не местные...
Итак

Сообщение от Suraj
"Пока никаких аргументов основанных на текстуальной традиции я не услышал, а лишь огульные обвинения в шизотерике, к которой ведут попытки изучать традицию по текстам самих тантр и пандитов прошлого..."

А вот к примеру

Цитата приводимая уважаемым реваншистом из «Сжатого объяснения пяти ступеней (тиб. Rim pa lnga bsdus pa gsal ba)» Наропы (стр.10), данная к тому же в искаженном переводе (обусловившем в свою очередь ошибочное толкование автором ее значения, которое впрочем, возможно, само по себе его (то бишь автора, одержимого собственным «академическим» замыслом) не особо и интересует ), в действительности является основополагающей как в традиции практики в особом контексте собственно «Пяти Ступеней» так и в более широком контексте практики пути «Объединения и Перехода(bsre ‘pho)», являющего, кстати, апогей ануттара-тантры в линии исходящей от Наропы. И не смотря на специфику системы сэ пхо (методы отцовской тантры (Гухьясамаджи) рассматриваются в ней в контексте подхода тантры материнской (в соответствии с формулой Дакарнавы: «Уверенность в отцовских тантрах проистекает из понимания материнских тантр»)), значение собственно Гухьясамаджи (линии Арья) и основополагающих текстов с нею связанных (прежде всего, конечно же Нагарджуновой «Панчакрамы» и особенно «Чарьямелапака-прадипы» Арьядэвы) в традиции Наропы (как впрочем и в традиции Шангпа-кагью) фундаментально. Так вот, этот самый (панчакрамовский) отрывок из Наропы вкупе с не включенными в цитату предыдущей и несколькими следующими строфами, практически без изменений повторяется и в других («непанчакрамовских») коренных текстах, приписываемых Тилопе и Наропе, и цитируется всеми держателями линии (от Гампопы до Дж. Конгтрула) как основополагающие ваджрные строфы содержащие полную методологическую парадигму всей ануттарайоговской практики в этой традиции. Все эти тексты, повторюсь, весьма основательно (причем не только «идейно», но и «текстологически») опираются на тексты традиции Арья, и прежде всего на работы Арьядэвы. 

Теперь веселое
В панчакрамовском тексте Арьядэвы «Читтавишуддхи-пракарана» посвященном ступени «отъединения ума (читтавивека)» (ступень стадии завершения, предшествующая и предуготавливающая к удачному вступлению на более «продвинутые» ступени «иллюзорного тела», «ясного света» и «объединения», составляющих самую сердцевину и апогей собственно стадии завершения), среди прочего «фольклора» (именно так! Санскр. grAma dharma, тиб. Grong ba’i chos – буквально: «деревенская дхарма»,«дхарма простолюдинов») от которого садхаку следует устраниться («Нет надобности в совершении изнуряющих действий, /Ни в ритуальном соблюдении поста. / Здесь нет омовений и ритуалов очищения; / Деревенская дхарма должна быть оставлена!» ЧВП, 58 здесь и далее перевод (мой) черновой), фигурирует и она самая – астрология:

«71
На наблюдении за восходом и закатом луны
Основано представление о лунных днях.
Вследствие восхода и заката солнца –
Различаются ночи и дни.
72
Понятия «Восток» и пр. –
Сконструированы понятийным мышлением.
Дни недели, накшатры, раши (лунн. и солн. деления зодиака) и пр.
Всем миром понятийно сконструированы (тиб. ‘jig rten kun gyis rnam par brtag).
73
На восприятии холода, тепла, дождя,
Основано представление о [в Индии – трех] временах года.
Плоды своей собственной кармы здесь
Приписываются благим и злым влияниям планет.
74
Если пылью неведения покрытую,
Ума драгоценность всеисполняющую
Существо мудрое очистит,
Откуда еще взяться неведению?!
75
Не беспокоясь о днях недели, лунных днях, делениях зодиака,
Не заботясь о месте и времени,
Пребывай счастливо 
Вне понятий, без цели, бесстрашный!» (ЧВП 71-75)

Итак, это ни [недо] «сутра», ни [сверх] «нитартха махамудра», а собственно коренная шастра излагающая подготовительную ступень той самой тантры-шмантры.

 Конечно же, справедливости ради следует отметить что «тонкости места-времени» в их связи с телом, речью и умом практикующего (те самые Сураджевы «эзотерические аспекты»), все таки иногда очень даже! принимаются в расчет в некоторых ануттара-(главным образом – йогини)-тантрах (и не только в них), но адекватное понимание всего этого, не говоря уже о выявлении возможных связей с иными (причем, не только индийскими, но и к примеру, средиземноморскими и дальневосточными) традициями – ИМХО дело тонкое, и кррррайне трудоемкое. Не говоря о нормальных трудностях, связанных с огромной массой крайне сложного, многообразного, и по большей части малоизученного специфического материала (причем языковой барьер здесь, думается, далеко не решающий, а напротив, наверное наиболее легко преодолимый), наряду с обладанием всеми необходимыми знаниями и навыками, здесь еще нужно кое что другое, диктуемое самой природой исследуемого материала: живой, свободный, ясный ум исследователя, и бесстрашный глаз, способный отследить не только (неизбежную) привходящую «культурно-историческую» Бяку, но и (всегда возможную!) внутренне-присущую Буку… вобщем, имхо :Smilie:  предприятие достойнейшее, да совершенно безнадежное для «буддолога», равно как и для «буддиста» (да будут здравы и те и эти!)…

А статья Сураджева здоровская!

Всех Благ

P.S.
Вот записался на скору руку в ряды б. ф., и почему-то с нежной грустью вспомнил Кастанеду :Smilie:

----------

Aion (24.09.2011), Legba (23.09.2011), Samadhi Undercover (25.09.2011), Suraj (23.09.2011), Джигме (24.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Уэф (25.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

Поскольку данный пост пока единственная аргументированная критика. на него нужно ответить. Тем более, что целью открытия темы было именно получение такой критики, чтобы бы посредством аргуметированного диалога проверить логичность аргументации приведённой в статье и подбор доктрин для объяснений феномена влияния астро-объьектов на человека.

Постараюсь сжато.
1) перевод цитаты комментариев Hаропы на странице 10 делалася с англоязычного источника. Автор книги образованный лама(Lharampa Geshe):
http://tibetanbuddhistsociety.org/ge...ten-loden.aspx
  В любом случае эта цитата лишь была иллюстрацией к названнойй доктрине:
Единство мысли/переживания и энергии, текущей по каналам.

Данная доктрина озвучена во множестве тантр и комментариев. Я процитировал первый найденный авторитетный источник. Могу привести другие цитаты. Или по факту существования такой доктрины сомнений нет? надеюсь, что нет ибо без неё все зогримы со знаками с "выкручивабием энергетических фиг" (как назвал это Samadhi_Undercover) не имело бы смысла с позиций ануттараиогатантр.

2) касательно отрывка Арьядева приведённого више.

А) 
"Плоды своей собственной кармы здесь
Приписываются благим и злым влияниям планет." 

Это вполне закономерная критика школ джётиша, котые основывали свои трактовки на основе теистических диуалистических доктрин. Суть которых сходна со стоистическим подходом греков: Судьба определяется звёздами и богами и человек лишь может ей следовать или же она его будет тащить за волосы по этому пути. В Шайва сиддханте и прочих учниях утвержается аналогичный подход. 
В Своей же статье я дал трактовку, что _граха (планеты/светила) являются лишь агентами-активаторами кармических отпечатков качество которых соответствует активирующему агенту_. Таким образом противоречий с Арьядэвой нет никаких.

Б) Вы сами указали, что отрывок относится к этаму "изоляции ума". переход от стадии "изоляции речь" к вишеозначенной характеризуется развязыванием сердечной грантхи и полнового вхождения КАРМИЧЕСКИ ОБУСЛОВЛЕННЫХ пран (вторичных и основных) в центральный канал. Это и есть, что калачакра описывет, кака состояние  выхода из под влияния времени (граха). Инструкции переведённого вами отрывка касаются интеграции состояния самдхи этого уровня в каждодневную активность. Всё верно!

НО! Свара-видья, зависящей от транзитов светилм, актуальна на предыдущей стадии "Изоляции речи". Это очевидно из комментариев Тсонкапя на эту ступень по данной системе.

Вышел перевод этого манументального труда:

Brilliant Illumination of the Lamp of the Five Stages: Practical Instructions in the King of Trantras, The Glorious Esoteric Community (Treasury of the Buddhist Sciences) [Hardcover]
Robert Thurman 
Hardcover: *723 pages* 
Publisher: American Institute of Buddhist Studies (January 10, 2011) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 1935011006 


http://www.amazon.com/Brilliant-Illu...6800271&sr=1-1

Тсонкапа подробно разбирает этот вопрос (страница книги 241) в попдразделе:
"Путь по которому энергия-ветер переходит и не переходит из одной ноздри в другую. 
Затем "раздел: путь по которому она переходит из одного канала в другой и одной сферы элемента в другую.
 ПО сути очень близко к тому, что я изложил в статье на базе комментариев на Калачакра тантру.

Таким образом это поддверждает актуальность свара видьи и понимание транзитов светил её обуславлевающую, и в ОТЦОВСКИХ тантрах использующую модеть "Изоляции" тела, речи ума...

Вопрос , что там изучаемое и что нет.... по крайней мере, есть коренные тексты и , слава Аллаху!,  :Smilie:  есть комментарии Тсонкапы и других великих пандитов. Не нужно быть професcором, что бы уметь понять прочитанное и сделать элементарный анализ...


 P.S. Мне кажется вы бывали на "clearlight", потом мы крупно поругались и я вас забанил... Или я ошивбаюсь? 
Есл вы будете придерживаться стиля вашего поста здесь, но you are welcome обратно... ибо если модератор закроет тему здесь, то можно продолжить там...

----------

Legba (23.09.2011), Vidyadhara (24.09.2011), Дондог (24.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011), Чора (24.09.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Сураж, вы мне нравитесь... ваш чрезвычайно логический ум пытается как то познать....  это очень импонирует....,  энергия в ваших словах... :Kiss:  "не умершего человека" , как у Хайяма? промеж двух ослов надо СТАТЬ третьим...

----------

Suraj (24.09.2011), Чора (24.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

Браво, господа.
Вас интересно читать, а это случается тут все реже и реже...

----------

Aion (24.09.2011), Alex (25.09.2011), Suraj (24.09.2011), Vidyadhara (24.09.2011), Джигме (24.09.2011), Дондог (24.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Уэф (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Короче я наконец понял, все в мире от планет проистекает, а спасение надо искать на солнце :Smilie:  Начинаю копить деньги на звездолет.

----------

Буль (24.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

Добавление к вишесказаному. Как до верблюда,.. только дошло до меня. 

Ведь фактически, свара-виидья, базирующяся на гочара (транзитах) светил является интегральной частью всех трёх под классов анутараиогатантр!
Недуальные: Kалачакра
Йогини (материнские) тантры: цикл Чакрасамвары
Питри (отцовские) тантры: Гухьясамаджа.

В крия тантрах актyальна толоько Мухутра (раздел джётиша для выбора времени для начала каких-либо действий)

----------

Vidyadhara (24.09.2011), Дондог (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Даже некоторые патриархи Чань были последователями учения "Чистой земли" и достигли заметных успехов в этой практике ещё при жизни.


А можно вот об этом пободробнее? То что Патриархи Чань практиковали перерождение в лучших мирах) И уже при жизни достигали успехов. Или что вы имеете ввиду?

----------

Дондог (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> А можно вот об этом пободробнее? То что Патриархи Чань практиковали перерождение в лучших мирах) И уже при жизни достигали успехов. Или что вы имеете ввиду?


К сожалению не помню где встречал имена патриархов чань, практиковавших методы школы Цзинту цзун... 
Но у проф. Торчинова в "Введение в Буддизм", в главе посвещённой Цзинту цзун рассказывается немного о
 частичном слиянии этих школ и история попадания такого синкретического варианта в Японию...

----------

Дондог (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

да. было дело читал я об этом. но это не значит что Чаньские патриархи астрологией увлекались

----------


## Джигме

> А можно вот об этом пободробнее? То что Патриархи Чань практиковали перерождение в лучших мирах) И уже при жизни достигали успехов. Или что вы имеете ввиду?


Не помню поименно но некоторые достигали нетленного тела, а у одного при жизни при чтении мантры Намо Амидда Будда из за рта исходил свет. На сколько я помню учение об чистой земле Амтабхи пришли из Индии, где помимо Учения об Сукхавати были так же сильно распространены учения о чистых землях других Будд. Но в Китае наибольшее распространение получило именно учение о достижении Сукхавати. А из Китая потом пошло уже и в Японию.
Правда тут нужно отметить важную деталь: Сукхавати не являлась конечной целью этой практики. Конечная цель была как и положено освобождение из сансары. Просто считалось что достичь освобождения за одну жизнь очень сложно, а вот в Сукхавати попасть легче, а от туда уже поэтапно и в Нирвану. Поэтому считалось что для мирян такая практика наиболее эффективна, и поэтому данная традиция и получила такое широкое распространение в виду ее относительной легкости и отсутствия необходимости вникать в сложные философские темы.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

у Чаньских патриархов рот не светится. на то они и Чаньские. 

на вторую часть отвечу что простой народ не особо заморачивался на тепу постепенного достижения Ниббаны. им рай был нужен

----------

Буль (24.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Другие зародившиеся в Индии религии - буддизм и джайнизм - сохранили уважительное отношение к астрологии, характерное для индуизма. Однако мотивация для занятий астрологией стала иной. Как буддисты, так и джайнисты искали в "науке о звёздах" не возможность примириться со своей жизнью, а наоборот, способ, помогающий устранить страдания жизни, стать совершенными и выйти из колеса перерождений: постигать законы мира нужно именно для того, чтобы научиться их преодолевать. И буддийские, и джайнистские космологические представления содержат большое количество астрологических элементов. И в буддизме, и в джайнизме сохранились индуистские представления о времени как колесе ("калачакра" - "колесо времени") и концепция подобия микрокосма и макрокосма...
> В буддизме символика 12 зодиакальных знаков играет не менее важную роль. В частности, со знаками Зодиака соотносятся 12 этапов жизни Будды. Однако наиболее оригинальное воплощение концепция Зодиака получила в буддийской теории пратитьясамутпады (санскр. "зависимое происхождение"). Эта теория утверждает, что человек в своей деятельности вовлечён в цепь из 12-ти звеньев по принципу "если есть то, то бывает это". Эти 12 "причин-следствий" таковы: авидья (невежество), санскара (склонности, волевые импульсы), виджняна (сознание-разум), нама-рупа (психические и чувственные элементы), шадаятана (органы чувств), спарша (соприкосновение), ведана (ощущения-эмоции), танха (желание), упадана (схватывание), бхава (становление), джати (рождение), джарамаран (старость-смерть) - порядок последовательности может быть иной. С психологической точки зрения, пратитьясамутпада трактует происхождение индивидуальной жизни, связанного с ней страдания: с какого бы звена цепи ни начался процесс бытия (и страдания), причина его не в мире, а в определённом отношении человеческого "Я" к миру. Вместе с тем, исходя из общебуддийской идеи тождества макрокосма и микрокосма, этот закон объясняет становление всего остального мира. Нельзя также не упомянуть один из основных сакральных символов в буддизме - мандалу, также основанную на астрологической символике. Сложный геометрический рисунок мандалы обычно интерпретируется как модель вселенной, "карта космоса", идеальный гороскоп. Отметим, что К.Г.Юнг подчёркивал универсальный характер мандалы как психокосмической системы, которая задаёт особый вселенский ритм, объединяющий макрокосм и микрокосм. Но наиболее показательно уважительное отношение к астрологии проявилось в легенде о том, что мудрец-астролог Асита после рождения Будды правильно предсказал его судьбу.
> 
> Денис Куталёв
> Астрология и религия

----------


## Дондог

> да. было дело читал я об этом. но это не значит что Чаньские патриархи астрологией увлекались


Патриархи может и не увлекались, а Концевич пишет, что в каждом корейском буддийском монастыре было изображение  Пукту Чхильсонсин (духа Большой Медведицы).

----------

Aion (24.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Знания - знаниями, освобождение - освобождением.


просто шедевр! )))
"всё взять и поделить" )))

----------

Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Патриархи может и не увлекались, а Концевич пишет, что в каждом корейском буддийском монастыре было изображение  Пукту  (духа Большой Медведицы).


ааааааааааааа это  :Big Grin:  концевич ошибается. в каждом монастыре есть маленькая кумирня духа покровителя горы на которой стоим монастырь. а Чхильсонсин только в корейском шаманизме

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> А, то есть вы всё таки реально считаете, что на посвящении ваша задача понять что то головой! И для этого вам недостаёт только одного, подробных, самых секретных комментариев, которые де ламы прячут под прилавком, и которые можно добыть в диссертациях у англоязычных ботанов?!!!
> Вот умора.
> Если когда-нибудь у вас образуется учитель, не забудьте ему рассказать, он посмеётся.
> 
> Вы рассказываете тут тривиальные(!!) вещи, под видом тайных знаний, которых типа вас на английском никто не читал. Но тут нет аборигенов, которых можно удивить стеклянными бусами, по кр мере этими 
> Почему вы считаете, что кроме вас никто символику не знает и не изучает - лишь только потому, что никто этим так как вы не упивается???
> Да, знать символику важно, это необходимое оформление, путь, костыли для ума, но они не являются ключём.
> 
> ЗЫ Я давеча в одном месте высказывался уже, что ситуация в современной тантре очень напоминает анекдот "Телефона телефона, чукча кушать хочет!"
> Уж и телефон чукче дали с прямым номером, а бестолку всё )))


вы уж меня извините, но ощущение "винегрета" появляется после прочтения именно ваших комментариев! совершенно не конструктивно, сплошные эмоции, и ни одного ответа на ясно заданные вопросы. складывается впечатление что вы просто боитесь новых знаний, которые угрожают разрушить тот карточный домик, который вы с таким трудом построили. но боюсь что это неизбежно! не бойтесь раз-очарований, ведь именно с этого (с разрушения прежних концепций) начался осознанный путь Будды! так же невозможно себе представить продвижение по пути без наличия "пытливости" ума (интереса, любопытства, даже азарта). а вас послушать, так главное чтоб в секту приняли, а там всё как по маслу пойдёт: цветы с неба посыпятся и т.д. тогда не удивительно что символы у вас ассоциируются с костылями! то есть как что то необходимое (вроде так учителя говорят), но разбираться с этим так неохота. вот если бы сразу выбросить костыли и полететь. ))) ...и смех и грех, как говорится.
и пара вопросов о символике:
вот у вас на юзерпике - вишва-ваджр. почему именно он?
и, если символика это дизайн ("необходимое оформление"), или костыли, то что есть ключ?!

Suraj
спасибо за труд! и если тут найдется хотя бы парочка заинтересованных "аборигенов"  :Wink:  это уже неплохо. желающих осмыслить "устав" всегда будет меньше чем слепо-следующих!

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> -- Мояй така не понимай слова умный белый человек. Мояй така знай простые слова моя Гуру: Кармапа, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринопоче, Чога Ринпоче и другая белиберда от простой тибетский деревенщина. Она не объясняй "природа ума" - "така читай книжка много раз об "инернализации хомы и вкушении сомы" или "о плоде ведической агнихотры"... - читай-читай, реализация получай". Она говорит: "Книжка прочитай вся, запоминай, пересказывай всё, но если понимания нет, кармический предпосылка нет, преданность Учитель нет, практика каждый день не делай - твоя реализация в ...е(!) (в нижней чакре)".


Ну если вышеперечисленные учителя не дают вам комментарии и наставления от которых у большинства из многотысячных толп, собирающихся на их лекции, просто поедет крыша, это ещё не говорит о том что они "не в курсе"! скорее это говорит о наличии здравого смысла и сострадания. ибо сами они получали эти знания при совсем других условиях.
а преданность учителю, практика каждый день, это никем не оспариваемое основание, необходимое для САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОГО!!! постижения! ибо учитель это не собака-поводырь для слепого, а скорее ангел-хранитель для ищущего! но безусловно проще разбивать лоб оп пол в надежде на воздаяние, чем отправиться на поиски негра в темной комнате!  :Wink:

----------


## Уэф

> Вот и напишите ему об этом сами: "Дорогой лама Сонам Дордже! Я считаю, что Ваш пример с аналогией по выкапыванию колодца и изучением Дхармы некорректен по таким-то причинам... С уважением, искренне ваш _имярек_" Благо адрес известен...


нет, логично будет если вы ему напишите (ведь это была ваша инициатива): "Дорогой лама Сонам Дордже! Решил  в споре упомянуть ваш пример с аналогией по выкапыванию колодца и изучением Дхармы, но меня не стали слушать! что мне делать?!" )))))

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Уэф

> 2) Касаемо того, что для практиков высших способностей вся эта астрологическая муть неважна - полностью согласен, и так оно и есть. Такие махасиддхи вообще мало чем обусловлены. Если среди участников дискуссии они есть - умолкаю.


со всем остальным согласен. но на основании чего вы пришли к выводу, изложенному в этом пункте?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> и, если символика это дизайн ("необходимое оформление"), или костыли, то что есть ключ?!


Ключ - звук. Потому и Мантраяна.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Ключ - звук. Потому и Мантраяна.


и как, например вы, этим ключом пользуетесь?

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

> со всем остальным согласен. но на основании чего вы пришли к выводу, изложенному в этом пункте?


Осмелюсь высказать свое предположение. Alex возможно сказал бы по другому.
Если некто, подобно Вирупе, может остановить солнце, дабы не расплачиваться за выпивку - тогда астрология ему явно ни к чему. :Smilie:

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> и как, например вы, этим ключом пользуетесь?


Как пользоваться мантрами в Мантраяне, лучше чем Учитель, который учит вас этому, я не расскажу.

----------


## Уэф

> Как пользоваться мантрами в Мантраяне, лучше чем Учитель, который учит вас этому, я не расскажу.


вообще то я спрашивал как именно вы используете мантры? в надежде узнать что именно привело вас к мысли от том что символы это костыли (как говорит Samadhi Undercover), а мантра это ключ (как говорите вы), и почему не наоборот? ну или как то еще? тем более что плод (махамудра то бишь) в названии своем содержит слово "мудра"!

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Осмелюсь высказать свое предположение. Alex возможно сказал бы по другому.
> Если некто, подобно Вирупе, может остановить солнце, дабы не расплачиваться за выпивку - тогда астрология ему явно ни к чему.


просто меня несколько покоробило это "не важно"! согласен что у Вирупы не было необходимости (!) прибегать к услугам астрологии. но ведь для того что бы изменить ход небесных светил, необходимо иметь какое то представление о том как все происходило до твоего вмешательства!? (но это скорее шутка с незначительной долей правды)  :Wink: 
а вот основная мысль которую я хотел озвучить, касается того что некто подобный Вирупе не мог в принципе счесть что либо "не важным", не имеющим значения!!!
я думаю это "важно"! )))
а в целом Alex выразился весьма ясно! и надеюсь что он сочтет мою поправку конструктивной!

----------

Alex (26.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

Строго ИМХО. Если для человека актуальны, на самом деле, практики Сутры - он вполне может обойтись и без астрологии.
Накшатры на "4 безмерных" мало влияют. Так что, положа руку на сердце, не так уж много тех, для кого актуальна йога девата - а значит и астрология.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Оскольд (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> но безусловно проще разбивать лоб оп пол в надежде на воздаяние, чем отправиться на поиски негра в темной комнате!


Я много видел различных интересных подходов к т.н. "практикам". Хотите действовать именно так - не могу Вам запретить...  :Smilie: 




> нет, логично будет если вы ему напишите


Нет, логичнее будет, если я не стану ламу, безусловно занятого человека, нагружать еще и всякой бессмыслицой, которую анонимно(!) высказывают в публичных местах люди, априорно считающие себя выше и "ученее", чем он сам. 

Лама считает так, эти люди считают по другому... Проблема у кого - ... правильно: именно у этих людей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Я много видел различных интересных подходов к т.н. "практикам". Хотите действовать именно так - не могу Вам запретить...


благодарю вас, милостивый государь.  :Wink: 




> Нет, логичнее будет, если я не стану ламу, безусловно занятого человека, нагружать еще и всякой бессмыслицой, которую анонимно(!) высказывают в публичных местах люди, априорно считающие себя выше и "ученее", чем он сам. 
> 
> Лама считает так, эти люди считают по другому... Проблема у кого - ... правильно: именно у этих людей.


а хотите я за вас отправлю ему ссылку на эту перепиську? )))

----------


## Уэф

> Строго ИМХО. Если для человека актуальны, на самом деле, практики Сутры - он вполне может обойтись и без астрологии.
> Накшатры на "4 безмерных" мало влияют. Так что, положа руку на сердце, не так уж много тех, для кого актуальна йога девата - а значит и астрология.


согласен! я сам как то был здесь забанен за вопросы про "оракула". но в данном случае присутствует весьма интересная информация, пересекающаяся с другими практиками, что для многих "ищущих" может оказаться весьма интересно, и даже полезно!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а хотите я за вас отправлю ему ссылку на эту перепиську? )))


А в чем проблема-то? Зачем спрашивать у меня разрешения? Искренне надеюсь, что Вы - взрослый полововоззрелый человек, который сам в состоянии принимать решения? Так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... что именно привело вас к мысли от том что символы это костыли...


 К каким-то мыслям о практике меня приводит Учитель, который объясняет как эту практику выполнять.

Какие-то проблемы у людей со словом костыль... как кто-то упомянет, начинается доказывание важности, и что это не костыль. Вокруг нас одни костыли - ложка, чтоб удобней есть, сами как-то не умеем удобно, извазюкаемся все в еде, машины, самолеты, сами как-то не умеем так быстро перемещаться и т.д. и т.п. Сломал ногу, берешь костыль и можешь ходить. Замечательно же. Или это отношение такое к калекам, как к чему-то ущербному, что аж противно подумать о использовании костыля.

----------


## Уэф

> А в чем проблема-то? Зачем спрашивать у меня разрешения? Искренне надеюсь, что Вы - взрослый полововоззрелый человек, который сам в состоянии принимать решения? Так?


как скажете...)

----------


## Уэф

> К каким-то мыслям о практике меня приводит Учитель, который объясняет как эту практику выполнять.
> 
> Какие-то проблемы у людей со словом костыль... как кто-то упомянет, начинается доказывание важности, и что это не костыль. Вокруг нас одни костыли - ложка, чтоб удобней есть, сами как-то не умеем удобно, извазюкаемся все в еде, машины, самолеты, сами как-то не умеем так быстро перемещаться и т.д. и т.п. Сломал ногу, берешь костыль и можешь ходить. Замечательно же. Или это отношение такое к калекам, как к чему-то ущербному, что аж противно подумать о использовании костыля.


я вас понял

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, логичнее будет, если я не стану ламу, безусловно занятого человека, нагружать еще и всякой бессмыслицой, которую анонимно(!) высказывают в публичных местах люди, априорно считающие себя выше и "ученее", чем он сам.


Как сказал один Ринпоче прошлой зимой - если кого-то вы можете воспринимать как ламу, то он для вас лама. Ну а титулы, бумажки и прочее - как "костыли" если ничего другое не помогает. вдобавок многие ламы каждому разъясняют в соответствии с его особенностями восприятия. Ну а публичные лекции это публичные лекции. Если у вас развито чинопочитание, то добавлять ничего больше и не надо. Следуйте за его разъяснениями, не изучая коренных текстов, по которым ламу как раз и надо проверять. Вдобавок тот, кто является учителем для вас - не обязан быть учителем для других лиц. Они могут его воспринимать как обычного человека. И наличие письменного разрешения обучать тут роли не играет.
Ну а человека который фактически был пойман на лжи ламой воспринимать я не могу. Уж извините. Также как и человека который иногда заходит в центры других линий и говорит - а давайте я у вас лекцию прочту, поскольку лама (такой-то традиции). Ну и как бы хорошо или плохо не относился к Тхае Дордже, но знакомые ребята спрашивали про Позднякова - является ли он ламой. Ну не особо признал, что поделать. Может и Тхае Дордже отпишите что он не прав? При желании могу уточнить, что ответил Тхае Дордже по поводу Позднякова.




> Лама считает так, эти люди считают по другому... Проблема у кого - ... правильно: именно у этих людей.


Лама считает так. Люди которые изучают коренные тексты и видят расхождение с его словами - считают по-другому. У кого проблема? Боюсь, что не у этих людей. Титул - всего лишь титул. Интересно когда буддисты в РФ будут смотреть не на титулы, а всё же начнут изучать коренные тексты и соответственно проверять своих учителей.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тем более если у человека нет особых непоняток с методами, то зачем ему еще искать учителя


Если у человека нет непоняток с методами, то зачем этот человек перерывает всякие левые исследования в поисках тайных сверхзнаний по астрологии которые типа зажал или ещё круче - НЕ ЗНАЛ лама, который передавал ему практику????
Вообще, идти на полном серьезе получать тантрическую практику, заранее сомневаясь в полномочности ламы(!!) и ему же ещё потом предъявлять - это надо глобально не врубаться. глобально!
Это враньё, что у нет непоняток. Потому что причина всей этой суеты одна - глобальные непонятки, проходят десятки лет а практики такие пафосные результата не приносят, и + полуприкрытые претензии к ламам, которые де лунги раздают и бабки собирают.
Смешно.




> дополнения обычно бывают пересказом того, что там есть. Учитель вам не может передать сиддхи, не может подарить реализацию. Это всё вы будете все равно достигать сами.
> Так что почитайте тексты тантр. Там и будет видно - какие "некоторые".


источник сиддхи - йидам. вводит в его мандалу - лично гуру. и передаёт благословение линии, которое и является санкцией на реализацию, только и единственно - гуру. ни в каких книжках вы ни введение в мандалу, ни благословение линии не получите НИ КОГ ДА. А значит и реализации ТАК не получить никогда. Простите если расстраиваю. Тантра это не технология, которую можно получить через книжки, а потом замастырить себе в уголочке. это чисто западное заблуждение, которое ещё Трунгпа бичевал в "Духовном материализме". Тантра это *живая передача*, а совсем не ментальный онанизм, который можно подчерпнуть из описаний и тщетно упражняться в нем всю жизнь.




> 36
>    Оказывается буддийские тантры делались и калькировались на основе не буддийских тантр.
> 
> Конечно здесь нет точного утверждения, что буддизм к индуизму не имеет отношения. Но есть возмущение от наличия возможности кальки.



не наблюдаю здесь никакого возмущения. вы за уши притягиваете то, что вам хочется видеть.
что здесь есть, лишь спокойная ирония. тут даже спорить не о чем, только посмеяться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Чора

> P.S. Мне кажется вы бывали на "clearlight", потом мы крупно поругались и я вас забанил... Или я ошивбаюсь? 
> Есл вы будете придерживаться стиля вашего поста здесь, но you are welcome обратно...


ОК




> Автор книги образованный лама


И тем не менее, переводить dngos-po’i gnas-lugs _(букв. «способ пребывания сущего» {Падма Карпо: «Называется dngos-po’i gnas-lugs, так как являет собой природу (rang bzhin) и способ пребывания (gnas-tshul) всего.»} -- термин чрезвычайно емкий и действительно нелегкий для перевода, в контексте цитаты – «природа сущего», тождественная «природе основы» в триаде dngos-po’I gnas lugs/lam/ ‘bras-bu skye ba’i rim-pa ),_ как «состояние вещей» -- конечно некорректно, а dbyer med ((«нераздельные»)- так во всех доступных мне редакциях) как «специальное» -- и вовсе нелепо. Вообще, адекватность переводов и комментариев почтеннейших геше, и полагающихся на их указания их западных последователей, когда дело касается «продвинутых» текстов [даже основополагающих, но относящихся к] «другой линии» -- иногда вопрос довольно щекотливый (опять же, чтоб далеко не ходить, пример того же Муллина: его переводы источников по «шести йогам», в общем, вполне приличные в части собственно гелугпинской, и куча грубых огрехов и несуразностей (как в переводах, так и в толкованиях) по части самих «изначальных текстов традиции»…  Так что, хотя Геше Лоден ачарья действительно достойнейший! цитату из Наропы вкупе с традиционным толкованием, имхо, вам все-таки было бы сподручней взять к примеру, из The Treasury of Knowledge: Esoteric Instructions Дж. Конгтрула в довольно правдоподобном переводе Сары Хардинг.  Хотя вы правы – непосредственно к обсуждаемой теме это действительно не относится… 

Возвращаясь к последней (кратко, и не углубляясь в дебри, из которых трудно выпутаться…)

Ваши пояснения в №120 в общем, имхо, удобовразумительны и вполне приемлемы.

Разумеется, «принцип вайю», «йога вайю» (вкупе со всем, что к ней прилагается, в том числе и с «тонкостями места-времени») как упайя, является составной частью стадии завершения во всех указанных вами системах, и принцип «нераздельности ума и вайю» основополагающий для них для всех.  
А единство ума и вайю, это также и единство-взаимосвязь ума/тела/речи и среды. И, конечно же, различные аспекты этой взаимосвязи не могут не учитываться в практике…

Далее. Сама «тонкая физиология» (как и практики с нею связанные), во всех этих системах часто насыщена различными «астрологическими» (и космологическими) коннотациями, степень метафоричности которых не всегда однозначна… 

Все это несомненно. НО. Несомненно и другое: удивительное разнообразие самих подходов, акцентов, систем практик, и моделей в их основе лежащих.
Скажем Калачакра и Гухьясямаджа… впрочем, не мне вам об этом говорить -- об отличиях этих систем в аспекте «йоги вайю» и ступеней пути, вы конечно же осведомлены. Как и о том, что от системы к системе, от традиции к традиции, отличия могут быть разительными. Да что там от традиции к традиции! Вот Шангпа кагью: шесть йог Нигумы. И лежащая в их основе основополагающая модель привязки четырех состояний к четырем главным центрам тонкой телесности (та же, что и в шести йогах Наропы и, кстати, и в «Брахма упанишаде») со всеми вытекающими «практическими» последствиями. А вот шесть йог Сукхасиддхи (та же шангпа) -- где ВСЕ шесть йог практикуются ЕДИНСТВЕННО в контексте «пупочной йоги (lte ba’i rnal ‘byor, nabhi yoga)»! 

(также молчу о различиях прямых и опосредованных подходов к практике в рамках одной и той же системы, о таких вещах как совмещение ступеней и пр.) 

Кратко: имхо, сам феномен тонкой телесности (чем бы это ни было) в ваджраяне -- феномен черезвычайно «гибкий» (что бы это ни значило), и ускользающий от уловления в какие либо хитрые «застывшие» схемы…

Так что, ваши построения, имхо, легко могут вписываться в «общую картину», но никак не охватывать ее.

А вообще... существует куча вопросов, и многое на самом деле не так ясно, как того хотелось бы…
На данный момент, лично я предпочитаю воздерживаться от обобщений и окончательных суждений… и осознание самих вопросов предпочитаю поискам однозначных ответов на них...

Всего Хорошего

P.S. готовлюсь к отпуску, так что в скором времени к форумному общению не буду склонен.

----------

Suraj (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> насчёт Нондро и простераний. я начинал с нондро в Дуджём терсар и делал его еждневно 2 года. Закончил накопление Bаджрасатвы, Гуру-иоги и Амитабы  (согласно комментариям Чагдуд тулку), а простираний и мандал сделал 10 тыcяч. потом просто изучая тексты узнал, что есть гораздо более эффективные методы накопления джняны и пуньи и главное, - не опосредованные, а прямые...


Поскольку задавал эти вопросы я, я же и поясню зачем: коренной гуру и все эти дела это хорошо, но вы сами сказали, что не практикуете дзогчен. Тогда вам и не обязательно. Здесь другой вопрос, если вы получили тантрическую практику, вы (снова вопрос) реально думаете, что её можно реализовать без непосредственного управления практикой и пояснений у ламы, который её реализовал?? *Вот ту же Калачакру!*
Я потому спрашиваю, что судя по всему, вас своим непосредственным учеником никакой такой реализовавший лама не признавал, ответственности за вас не брал, и личного участия в вашей практике никто не принимает, правильно я понял?




> Следует напомнить, что Нондро то было введено .. А подножение мандалы


это всё маловажно, это лишь некоторые способы создать заслуги для обретения учителя

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если у человека нет непоняток с методами, то зачем этот человек перерывает всякие левые исследования в поисках тайных сверхзнаний по астрологии которые типа зажал или ещё круче - НЕ ЗНАЛ лама, который передавал ему практику????


Человек делает это правильно. Лама передает практику и очень редко - всю коренную тантру со всеми необходимыми объяснениями. А в коренной тантре есть много чего, что дополняет и делает практику полноценной. Это всё равно что получить ванг на Чакрасамвару и забить на все разъяснения из коренной тантры. Такая ситуация была например с вангом на шеструкого Махакалу несколько лет назад. Фактически была передана садхана с краткими разъяснениями по ней, в то время как коренной текст содержал очень много подробностей, которые также присутствуют в практике. И эти подробности стали разъяснять через год или два.




> Вообще, идти на полном серьезе получать тантрическую практику, заранее сомневаясь в полномочности ламы(!!) и ему же ещё потом предъявлять - это надо глобально не врубаться. глобально!


Сомневаться можно. Особенно если дело касается лунга. Вдобавок никто не говорит, что источник обязан знать всё.




> Это враньё, что у нет непоняток. Потому что причина всей этой суеты одна - глобальные непонятки, проходят десятки лет а практики такие пафосные результата не приносят, и + полуприкрытые претензии к ламам, которые де лунги раздают и бабки собирают.


Лунги раздают и бывает бабки собирают. Лунг это не ванг. И непонятки бывают и у лам и у кхенпо. Да и у Ринпоче.




> источник сиддхи - йидам. вводит в его мандалу - лично гуру. и передаёт благословение линии, которое и является санкцией на реализацию, только и единственно - гуру. ни в каких книжках вы ни введение в мандалу, ни благословение линии не получите НИ КОГ ДА.


Под вопросом. Вдобавок очень многие вещи практиковать можно без формальной передачи. И также будет польза.




> А значит и реализации ТАК не получить никогда.


Это не следует. См. Карма Чагме, Сангье Лингпа.




> Тантра это не технология, которую можно получить через книжки, а потом замастырить себе в уголочке. это чисто западное заблуждение, которое ещё Трунгпа бичевал в "Духовном материализме". Тантра это *живая передача*, а совсем не ментальный онанизм, который можно подчерпнуть из описаний и тщетно упражняться в нем всю жизнь.


Разгорачились. А почём зря. Почитайте то, что писал Карма Чагме и Сангье Лингпа. Может попустит.




> не наблюдаю здесь никакого возмущения. вы за уши притягиваете то, что вам хочется видеть.


Зачем мне притягивать за уши, если я вижу текст в котором четко прописано то - кто и когда делал практику и что она будет полезна буддистам? 
Но поступим по-другому, раз такой разговор пошел. Какие коренные тантры вы изучали? Не садханы, а именно коренные тантры.




> только посмеяться.


Вот я и смеюсь над теми, кто не изучая коренных текстов тантр начинают мягко говоря сказки рассказывать (это я не о Сурадже).

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну давайте уже тогда радикально  ставить вопрос: все кто верят в подобный процесс переноса сознания в другую сферу, - "архаичные мракобесы и лохи".



само собой, те, кто буквально верят, что попадут в рай из драгоценных металлов и алмазов - "архаичные мракобесы и лохи", если вам будет угодно.
и если такое учение даётся, то с оговорками-расшифровками, которые вы тут сознательно опускаете, по поводу того что алмаз и драгоценности это символы и не более.
мало того, те, кто верят, что йидам имеет собственное существование не только не попадут в его чистую землю, (которая как всем известно, является чистым видением а никакой не локой) а попросту переродятся демоном в форме йидама. и далее по наклонной.
это общеизвестные вещи.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> *Мой тезис, - джётиш и свара видья являются интегральной частью не только крия-тантр, но и материнских (по крайней мере цикл Чакрасамвары) и недуальных (Kалачакра) тантр.*[/U]


слово "интегральный" звучит конечно красиво и громко, но применено не к месту и вводит в заблуждение.
интегральный значит собирающий в одно, в целое.
но астрологический метод выбора фаз практики лишь ОБЩЕЕ, а совсем не интегральное место тантр.
интеграл тантр - это форма, речь и ум йидама. как вы их достигаете, как выше замечено, может быть десятками совершенно различных методов, в том числе и с помощью астрологического расчёта мест и фаз практики.
так что объвляя астрологию интегральной частью вы прямо ставите телегу вперед лошади.
мало того!
если вспомнить на секунду хотя бы, что говорится в высших тантрах о том, что ум йидама изначально чистое блаженство, речь чистая активность, а форма его явленная пустота, то и вообще невозможно достичь такой реализации, если считать, что тантра это скручивание ума в особо-необыкновенный бублик. Скрутить надо, да! Но лишь для того, чтобы увидеть произвольность. И трансцендировать какие бы нибыло формы видений.
Вирупа свои чётки с мандалой то не зря в нужник выкинул.

Считать, что положения звезд провоцируют зерна кармы, значит присваивать им собственное существование. Какая может быть буддийская (!!) тантра, если человек плавает по поводу пустоты ДАЖЕ ИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНО?? не то чтобы там реализовать видение отсутствие собственного существования какое-то там хотя бы. Даже воззрение не постигнуто. Тантра без воззрения это мракобесие, что ещё ;D

Если же практиковать обусловленность звездами, то вы и реализуете обусловленность звездами.
Ну родитесь в свите какогонибудь Сурьи в лучшем случае, огромная радость.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> вы уж меня извините, но ощущение "винегрета" появляется после прочтения именно ваших комментариев!


ваши ощущения это ваша ответственность друг мой




> совершенно не конструктивно, сплошные эмоции, и ни одного ответа на ясно заданные вопросы. складывается впечатление что вы просто боитесь новых знаний, которые угрожают разрушить тот карточный домик, который вы с таким трудом построили. но боюсь что это неизбежно! не бойтесь раз-очарований, ведь именно с этого (с разрушения прежних концепций) начался осознанный путь Будды! так же невозможно себе представить продвижение по пути без наличия "пытливости" ума (интереса, любопытства, даже азарта). а вас послушать, так главное чтоб в секту приняли, а там всё как по маслу пойдёт: цветы с неба посыпятся


любопытные проекции  :Smilie: 




> и т.д. тогда не удивительно что символы у вас ассоциируются с костылями! то есть как что то необходимое (вроде так учителя говорят), но разбираться с этим так неохота.


вы так уверенно про меня говорите о том что я думаю и что мне неохота, тут одно из двух, или вы экстрасенс(хреновый), или вы добились невероятного прогресса в понимании символов, на фоне которого моё отношение к ним поверхностно или неправильно.
я этого не исключаю.
но это можно ведь практически проверить!
я вам задам вопрос по символике аттрибутов йидама, на который в букварях ответа не пишут, а вы продемонстрируете свою реализацию - дадите глубокое и детальное разъяснение?
ответ дать на него несложно, если у вас был хотя бы короткий проблеск видения мандалы (любой тантрической практики, это общая деталь)
вот и посмотрим кто тут понимает символику, а кто языком чешет.




> вот у вас на юзерпике - вишва-ваджр. почему именно он?


потому что это символ бесстрашия (Амогасиддхи), что для меня соответствует сути моей основной практики + север и сам по себе крест, как символ создания порядка в хаосе - это уже мои личные аллюзии к этому символу.




> и, если символика это дизайн ("необходимое оформление"), или костыли, то что есть ключ?!


"ум мама, ум.."

----------


## Legba

" в его чистую землю, (которая как всем известно, является чистым видением а никакой не локой)."

Ой. А в чем, простите разница между "чистым видением" и "локой", если речь идет о чистой земле, расположеной в Акаништхе?
Это ведь, полюбому, выше даже, чем четвертая дхьяна рупалоки. С состоянием сознания, соответствующим кама-локе туда никак не попасть. Но это ведь лока, тем не менее.
Уже на уровне "не самых великих богов" существа больше не перерождаются на более низких планах существования. Какое уж тут нечистое видение...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Человек делает это правильно. Лама передает практику


знаете, бессмысленно перепираться умозрениями.
спросите конкретно ламу, который передавал практику: нужно искать то, что КАК ТЕБЕ кажется недостаёт,  в ведах и вообще везде подряд вплоть до буддологических сочинений, или надо просто консультироваться у того, кто тебе её передавал.
Если он вам скажет - иди учи веды - значит вам лично так и надо делать.
Но что то мне говорит, что не скажет.




> и очень редко - всю коренную тантру со всеми необходимыми объяснениями. А в коренной тантре есть много чего, что дополняет и делает практику полноценной. Это всё равно что получить ванг на Чакрасамвару и забить на все разъяснения из коренной тантры. Такая ситуация была например с вангом на шеструкого Махакалу несколько лет назад. Фактически была передана садхана с краткими разъяснениями по ней, в то время как коренной текст содержал очень много подробностей, которые также присутствуют в практике. И эти подробности стали разъяснять через год или два.


Мне понятна ваша боль.
То, что дают результата не приносит и вечная погоня за подробностями, которых, как кажется не хватает до успеха.
Неудовлетворенность собой, обида на ламу, претензии к тибетскому буддизму в целом, веды, саи-баба, христианство. Это известный путь, по нему многие уже ходили.
Вам никогда не достанет деталей.
Потому что реализация тантрической практики не состоит в собирании деталей.




> Сомневаться можно. Особенно если дело касается лунга. Вдобавок никто не говорит, что источник обязан знать всё.


можно, кто ж вам запретит.
только и результата не получите.




> Вдобавок очень многие вещи практиковать можно без формальной передачи. И также будет польза.


я так и не дождался примеров пользы, еще несколько страниц наз




> Это не следует. См. Карма Чагме, Сангье Лингпа.


Следует, следует. "Карма Чагме Ринпоче .. уже в возрасте пяти лет медитировал на природу ума."
А присутствие в природе ума содержит в себе плоды всех низлежащих колесниц. Он свои связи создавал ранее, а в этом воплощении пользовался наработанным, чем мы тут собравшиеся похвастать не можем, увы.




> Разгорачились. А почём зря.


То, что вы так считаете, говорит лишь о том, что вы получали лишь поверхностное обучение, и не много практиковали. Совсем немного.
Ещё раз предлагаю: если у вас есть лама, которому вы доверяете и который обещал вам лично вас учить - спросите его, работает тантра без передачи и главное В ЧЕМ ЗАКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ передача. Сравните с тем, что я сказал.
Потом и обсудим.
А если такого ламы у вас нет и спросить некого, если всё что вам доступно - годами ждать переводы вторичных комментариев, то извините, ваши мнения и претензии приберегите, они умозрительны.




> Зачем мне притягивать за уши, если я вижу текст в котором четко прописано то - кто и когда делал практику


Человеческий ум отлично умеет смотреть в книгу и видеть .. то, что хочется видеть.
А то, что не хочется - игнорировать.
Вообще, на собственный ум я бы предлагал рассчитывать только на том уровне, когда способностей хватает на то, чтобы прочитать название тантры и сразу понять её смысл.
Если таких способностей нет, то надо руководствоваться наставлениями того, кто её реализовал и кто может вам лично отвечать на вопросы.
Если такого учителя нет, искать и не выделываться  :Smilie: 




> Но поступим по-другому, раз такой разговор пошел. Какие коренные тантры вы изучали? Не садханы, а именно коренные тантры.


Килаю и Хеваджру

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> спросите конкретно ламу, который передавал практику:


Вот именно что передает практику, но не всю тантру.




> Но что то мне говорит, что не скажет.


Это ваше мнение.




> Мне понятна ваша боль.


Не угадали в очередной раз.




> То, что дают результата не приносит и вечная погоня за подробностями, которых, как кажется не хватает до успеха.
> Неудовлетворенность собой, обида на ламу, претензии к тибетскому буддизму в целом, веды, саи-баба, христианство. Это известный путь, по нему многие уже ходили.


Не стоит говорить ваши фантазии про человека, которого вы не знаете. Это опять-таки только ваше мнение и только ваши фантазии в данном случае относительно меня.




> Потому что реализация тантрической практики не состоит в собирании деталей.


Опять частное мнение. Как минимум две-три детали вы и сами будете искать в текстах, а не только в разъяснениях садханы ламой.




> можно, кто ж вам запретит. только и результата не получите.


Опять противоречие и текстам и разъяснениям учителей (Джамгон Конгтрул, Сангье Лингпа, Гампопа, Сакья Пандита, Карма Чагме).




> я так и не дождался примеров пользы, еще несколько страниц наз


А вы особо про пользу и не спрашивали. Хотя возможно и не изучали тех текстов, передачу на которые получали. Перевод куска комментария на один из трудов Карма Чагме лежит в сети на русском. Там можно посмотреть по крайней мере два примера. Перевод практики ньюнгне центра Рангджунг Йеше также можно отыскать. Там в предисловии к тексту сказано про пользу от практики. Текст был записан Джамгон Конгтрулом. Можете оспорить его слова.




> Следует, следует. "Карма Чагме Ринпоче .. уже в возрасте пяти лет медитировал на природу ума." А присутствие в природе ума содержит в себе плоды всех низлежащих колесниц. Он свои связи создавал ранее, а в этом воплощении пользовался наработанным, чем мы тут собравшиеся похвастать не можем, увы.


Не следует. Вы не прочли что я написал? Вы хоть его труды искали с соответствующими разъяснениями? Если память не изменяет что-то выкладывалось и здесь на БФ. Вам сказали одно, вы додумали другое. Интересно.




> То, что вы так считаете, говорит лишь о том, что вы получали лишь поверхностное обучение, и не много практиковали. Совсем немного.


Ваши фантазии. Ни моего уровня, ни моих знаний вы не знаете. Не стоит перекладывать на меня свои фантазии. Поищите труды Сангье Лингпы и Карма Чагме.




> Потом и обсудим.


Зачем? Если вы не изучаете комментариев старых мастеров, а рвётесь за новыми (с учетом того, что идет упрощение Дхармы и уменьшение способностей не только у начинающих практиков), то зачем вам это?




> А если такого ламы у вас нет и спросить некого, если всё что вам доступно - годами ждать переводы вторичных комментариев, то извините, ваши мнения и претензии приберегите, они умозрительны.


Говорить переводчику - подождите вторичные или первичные комменты - это несколько самонадеянно. Зачем мне годами ждать переводов текстов, если достаточно взять тибетские тексты и просто прочесть? Не надо свои сложности с получением комментов перекладывать на других, у кого таких проблем нет.




> Человеческий ум отлично умеет смотреть в книгу и видеть .. то, что хочется видеть.
> А то, что не хочется - игнорировать.


По вашим постам здесь это видно.




> Килаю и Хеваджру


Прям получали полный цикл передач тантр Килаи и Хеваджры?  :Smilie: 
Или опять говорите про передачу садхан?  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> " в его чистую землю, (которая как всем известно, является чистым видением а никакой не локой)."
> 
> Ой. А в чем, простите разница между "чистым видением" и "локой", если речь идет о чистой земле, расположеной в Акаништхе?


Разница, любезный Легба, принципиальная, как между заблуждением и прозрением.
Лока - это место обусловленного пребывания(бытия). Если существо не рождается в низлежащих локах, это не значит что оно чего то особо добилось, это значит что оно застряло. И то - временно, до очередной махакранти в конце цикла. А потом как все.
Чистая земля же, это не обусловленное место, а вариант чистого видения, в форме которого восходит освобожденная от условий природа ума. И то восходит временно, для того, чтобы "зайти", раствориться, чтобы дойти до апогея в дхармакае и свабхавикакае.
Другими словами, разница как между кармой и дхармой.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Прям получали полный цикл передач тантр Килаи и Хеваджры? 
> Или опять говорите про передачу садхан?


Полный цикл не получал, сокращенный, потому что это для меня вторичная практика. А изучать - изучал.
Вы к чему спрашивали то, у вас вопросы какие-то есть обсудить?
или просто хотели козырнуть получением - типа это получение вам что то дало в ПРАКТИЧЕСКОМ плане?
Ваша деятельность как переводчика она может девочек в буддийских центрах впечатлит, передо мной не надо, я и сам переводил, причем мои переводы одобряли ламы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы к чему спрашивали то, у вас вопросы какие-то есть обсудить?


Зачем? Обсуждать с вами? Увольте. Раз вы не видели текстов Джамгона и Карма Чагме где указывалось что и как можно практиковать даже без передачи (хотя относится к тантре) и как можно получить передачу без учителя рядом (Вайрочана, Сангье Лингпа), то что еще можно сказать? Фантазируйте дальше.




> Ваша деятельность как переводчика она может девочек в буддийских центрах впечатлит, передо мной не надо, я и сам переводил, причем мои переводы одобряли ламы.


Почти хамство. Моими переводами пользуются по крайней мере в трёх буддийских центрах (хотя сейчас больше) и центре бон. Все переводы одобрены. Так что ваши претензии относительно того перед кем-надо красоваться а перед кем не надо - оставьте себе.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Зачем? Обсуждать с вами?


понял, обсуждать ничего не хотели, а зачем спрашивали?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> понял, обсуждать ничего не хотели, а зачем спрашивали?


Разговор закончен? Или таки почитаете разъяснения Карма Чагме, Джамгона Конгтрула и Сангье Лингпы?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Разговор закончен? Или таки почитаете разъяснения Карма Чагме, Джамгона Конгтрула и Сангье Лингпы?


Ссылку приведёте, а лучше цитату - отчего же не почитать, а то где ж я по интернетам буду рыскать в поиске одному вам известных трудов?

----------

Вова Л. (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Про астрологию. Жизнь на земле зародилась в том числе и под влиянием энергий планет и звезд, следовательно, они безусловно оказывают воздействие на человека. При определенных положениях планет и звезд зачатый эмбрион может получить большую или меньшую порцию потенции (энергии). Поэтому психическая и физическая энергия у людей разная. Человек может черпать энергию из космоса, психическая энергия - это квинтэссенция энергий планет и звезд. Это мои мысли.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ссылку приведёте, а лучше цитату - отчего же не почитать, а то где ж я по интернетам буду рыскать в поиске одному вам известных трудов?


Хамить пытаетесь? Некрасиво.
Труды известны не одному мне. Любите получать всё на блюдечке без личного напряга?
Но навскидку:
http://dharmalib.ru/ru/letters/109-2...-09-37-21.html (это часть разъяснения одного из текстов Карма Чагме)
Текст ньюнгне можете взять в Рангджунг Йеше. Уж извините - текст выкладывать не стану.  :Smilie: 
Текст Сангье Лингпы относительно передачи без учителя тоже на моем сайте можете отыскать  :Smilie:  при желании конечно

Вспомнил. Некоторые цитаты здесь на БФ уже приводились. Но либо вам они неинтересны, либо противоречат тому, что вы изучали (однобокий подход однако).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Ну давайте смотреть по ссылке.
Говорится, можно практиковать без передачи:



> практику Амогхапаши, практику Ченрезига *уровня Крийя-тантры*. Можно выполнять *практику восстановления обетов и очищения* даже, если у вас нет посвящения. ... Без посвящения можно также выполнять практику *Ньюнг-нэ Тысячерукого Ченрезига*. За исключением этих практик *большинство садхан тайной мантры без посвящения практиковать не следует*.


что тут непонятного? всё понятно, крийя, очищение, дхарани. ньюнгне туда же относится.




> Если вы не получили посвящение или посвящение дошло до вас по разорванной линии, тогда, даже если вы сделаете самопосвящение, оно не поможет. Самопосвящение не заменит посвящения, да и вообще породит проблемы, поскольку вы выполните ритуал самопосвящения, но ничего не произойдет. В действительности оно приведет к дальнейшему ухудшению практики.


Полностью согласен

Далее варианты самопосвящения указываются возможными в случае, если тексты доступны, а носителей нет в принципе, умерли. Это явно не наш случай.
Вариант, когда у тебя такая мощная кармическая связь, что ты автоматом всё понимаешь, тоже не наш, потому что тогда не пришлось бы рыскать по левым учениям в поиске пояснений.

Далее говорится:



> Все зависит от вашей веры. Если вы верите, что это то же самое, что получить передачу от Будды, то так и будет. Если вы не уверены, если вы размышляете, действительно ли это работает, или думаете, что чувствуете себя не так, как когда получаете лунг, то это не будет работать.


Но если нет веры даже в того ламу, который вживую передаёт, о какой тогда вере можно говорить при самопередаче??? Это нонсенс!
В общем и так далее.
Что тут скажешь. Инструкции отличные, вполне ясные.
Для результативности и глубины практики ХОРОШО получать разные комментарии. Верно. Не поспоришь.
Только там ничего не написано о том, что если у тебя 10-15 лет не работают практики ваджраяны, учителя-лоха побоку, надо лезть в веды, потому что ведь оттуда же натаскано!  :Big Grin: 

filoleg, мне так и не стало понятнее, зачем вы меня спрашивали про коренные тантры и каким боком к этому указанные вами ссылки?
Судя по Карма Чагме никакие коренные тантры не могут практиковаться без посвящения, самодеятельно по текстам, это равно воровству. Ну так это очевидно.

Сангье Лингпы на вашем сайте не нашел, поиск не работает

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> что тут непонятного? всё понятно, крийя, очищение, дхарани. ньюнгне туда же относится.


Ваджраяна таки. Получаем что ваш довод относительно полезности практики ваджраяны (а крия-тантра таки тантра) без наличия передачи - полного основания уже не имеет.




> Далее варианты самопосвящения указываются возможными в случае, если тексты доступны, а носителей нет в принципе, умерли. Это явно не наш случай. Вариант, когда у тебя такая мощная кармическая связь, что ты автоматом всё понимаешь, тоже не наш, потому что тогда не пришлось бы рыскать по левым учениям в поиске пояснений.


Вопрос уже не в том - наш случай или нет. А в том, что такая возможность опять-таки есть.




> Но если нет веры даже в того ламу, который вживую передаёт, о какой тогда вере можно говорить при самопередаче??? Это нонсенс!


Это не нонсенс. Точнее - нонсенс с вашей точки зрения.




> Судя по Карма Чагме никакие коренные тантры не могут практиковаться без посвящения, самодеятельно по текстам, это равно воровству. Ну так это очевидно.


Судя по Карма Чагме - есть ситуация когда носителя традиции нет, но практик имеет связь с тем или иным учением. И это уже будет не совсем воровство. Также указан вариант с "отпечатком" согласно Гампопе. В целом там говориться, что без получения действительно опыта в результате такой практики - дальше передавать не стоит.




> Сангье Лингпы на вашем сайте не нашел, поиск не работает


Работает. Цикл Лама Гонгдю. Открывается после прохождения регистрации. Этот ритуал на территории РФ уже проводился.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ваджраяна таки. Получаем что ваш довод относительно полезности практики ваджраяны (а крия-тантра таки тантра) без наличия передачи - полного основания уже не имеет.


Что ж вы так отчаянно смешиваете то?
И на простираться передачи не надо, а Ваджраяна да. При чем тут это?
Разговор с самого начала был про практики уровня Калачакры, Гухьясамаджи итп. Всё что выше очищения ясно сказано "большинство садхан тайной мантры без посвящения практиковать не следует". А вы готовы частность на всё распространять.




> Вопрос уже не в том - наш случай или нет. А в том, что такая возможность опять-таки есть.


она подробно оговорена, когда можно а когда нет. а вы размахиваете ею как индульгенцией




> Судя по Карма Чагме - есть ситуация когда носителя традиции нет, но практик имеет связь с тем или иным учением.


Связь, повторюсь, это не то, что практику кажиццо или хочиццо.




> И это уже будет не совсем воровство.


во во. воровство, но какбэ не совсем. "стыдливый вор" такой был персонаж. Воровал и стеснялся ужасно.
а потом они ещё предъявляют претензии к ламам, которые видят, что этой публике лучшее что можно сделать в жизни, практиковать дана-парамиту.
тёмные века...

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Лока - это место обусловленного пребывания(бытия). Если существо не рождается в низлежащих локах, это не значит что оно чего то особо добилось, это значит что оно застряло. И то - временно, до очередной махакранти в конце цикла. А потом как все.


7 миров рупа-локи, соответствующие 4-й джхане, не разрушаются никогда. 5 верхних из них, включая Аканиттха, являются Чистыми Землями в которых рождаются анагамины, срок жизни там от 1000 до 16000 махакапп, и оттуда уходят только в париниббану. Если о существах этих миров и можно сказать, что они застряли, то застряли они очень хорошо и в дальнейшем их ждет только париниббана.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Legba (26.09.2011), Suraj (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Карма Палджор (27.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

"Лока - это место обусловленного пребывания(бытия). Если существо не рождается в низлежащих локах, это не значит что оно чего то особо добилось, это значит что оно застряло. И то - временно, до очередной махакранти в конце цикла. А потом как все."

Нет, это не так. Мифам Ринпоче ясно указывает, что чистые земли Будд расположены на уровне Шуддхаваса дхьяны, "Чистой обители". Что мы про них знаем? 

"Шуддхаваса (Pāli: Suddhāvāsa; тиб. gnas gtsang.ma) означает «Чистые обители», это высшие местопребывания сферы форм. Они отличаются от других миров Сферы форм тем, что их обитатели — не те кто просто накопил заслуги или технику медитации, а такие не-возвращающиеся (анагамины), которые уже встали на путь архата, те кто получат просветление непосредственно из Шуддхаваса и не будут перерождаться в низших мирах. Каждый Шуддхаваса-дэва является, таким образом, защитником (протектором) буддизма.

Так как единственным способом родиться в мирах Шуддхаваса является следование учению Будды, эти миры могут оставаться пустыми долгие времена, если не появляется Будда. Однако, в отличие от других миров, миры Шуддхаваса никогда не уничтожаются из-за природных катастроф. Шуддхаваса-дэвы могут предсказать приход Будды, и могут объяснить людям, принимая форму брахманов, по каким признакам следует распознать Будду. Они же объяснят, что Бодхисаттва в своей последней жизни увидит те четыре признака, которые приведут к его отречению."
"В конце цикла" уничтожаются только миры ниже Асанньясатты. Дальше уже нечего, собственно, сжигать, смывать и сдувать.

"Чистая земля же, это не обусловленное место, а вариант чистого видения, в форме которого восходит освобожденная от условий природа ума."
Не вполне ясен, в таком случае, механизм выполнения пховы для другого существа. Считается, к примеру, что Тилопа отправлял сознание съеденных рыб в Чистую Землю.
У рыб развилось чистое видение - да еще необусловленным образом?

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Suraj (26.09.2011), Вова Л. (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Карма Палджор (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

> Поскольку задавал эти вопросы я, я же и поясню зачем: коренной гуру и все эти дела это хорошо, но вы сами сказали, что не практикуете дзогчен. Тогда вам и не обязательно. Здесь другой вопрос, если вы получили тантрическую практику, вы (снова вопрос) реально думаете, что её можно реализовать без непосредственного управления практикой и пояснений у ламы, который её реализовал?? *Вот ту же Калачакру!*
> Я потому спрашиваю, что судя по всему, вас своим непосредственным учеником никакой такой реализовавший лама не признавал, ответственности за вас не брал, и личного участия в вашей практике никто не принимает, правильно я понял?
> 
> 
> 
> это всё маловажно, это лишь некоторые способы создать заслуги для обретения учителя


Вы знаете, я не хочу обсуждать ни себя, ни свою практику, ни свои отношения с гуpу. Я думаю понятно почему... 
Тем более, что я не пытаюсь вас переубедить в чём-то или что-то доказать.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё что выше очищения ясно сказано "большинство садхан тайной мантры без посвящения практиковать не следует". А вы готовы частность на всё распространять.


Начнем с того, что про собственно мантры там не сказано. Далее, если бы вы скачали всёже текст из цикла Лама Гонгдю, то там распсиано всё еще более подробно в некоторых частях и говориться, что можно получить передачу (без учителя) и практиковать методы всех колесниц.




> она подробно оговорена, когда можно а когда нет. а вы размахиваете ею как индульгенцией


Просмотрели один текст и делаете выводы, которые вам понравились?  :Smilie:  Я сказал, что есть возможность поступать по-другому. Об этом говорил и Сангье Лингпа. Да и тексты Вайрочаны при желании отыскать можно, где подобное рассматривается.




> Связь, повторюсь, это не то, что практику кажиццо или хочиццо.


Повторюсь (на основании того текста, который вы просмотрели). Там видно что связь бывает и когда кажиццо и хочиццо.




> во во. воровство, но какбэ не совсем. "стыдливый вор" такой был персонаж. Воровал и стеснялся ужасно.


Ну если вы Сангье Лингпа называете "стыдливым вором", то это ваши проблемы.




> а потом они ещё предъявляют претензии к ламам, которые видят, что этой публике лучшее что можно сделать в жизни, практиковать дана-парамиту.
> тёмные века...


Опять пытаетесь грубить. Некрасиво

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Нет, это не так. Мифам Ринпоче ясно указывает, что чистые земли Будд расположены на уровне Шуддхаваса дхьяны


на уровне, без проблем, но ею не является, по причинам разницы между чистым видением и причинённым бытиём. чему собственно и является подтверждением пункт из описания Шуддхаваса "эти миры могут оставаться пустыми долгие времена, если не появляется Будда" - что противоречит известному нам "появлению" миров, обусловленных кармой "сидельцев". Обусловленные миры разрушаются именно потому, что в них исчезают существа. А чистые миры не исчезают, потому что поддерживаются чистой природой, которая не обуславливается и не прерывается.

Кроме того, заметьте, я говорил про чистые миры, в которые реализуются тантрические йогины посредством практики йидама, а вы мне про архатов.
Вобщем, в любом случае, лока Сурьи это отнюдь не Акаништха.




> Не вполне ясен, в таком случае, механизм выполнения пховы для другого существа. Считается, к примеру, что Тилопа отправлял сознание съеденных рыб в Чистую Землю. У рыб развилось чистое видение - да еще необусловленным образом?


А в чем здесь проблема?
Когда мастер делает введение в природу ума, или на 4м посвящении, он даёт проблеск чистого видения, если участник в этот момент вдруг умрёт, у него есть все шансы. Тот же механизм. Рыбы, птицы, люди, какая разница то...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы знаете, я не хочу обсуждать ни себя, ни свою практику, ни свои отношения с гуpу. Я думаю понятно почему...


Ваши отношения с гуру я тоже не планировал обсуждать, тем более их видимо и нет, и вы к ним не стремитесь, или просто избегаете, это ваше личное дело.
Всё что я хотел выяснить, и судя по тому, что вы игнорируете все конкретные вопросы это так и есть - что ваш подход к тантре это такая красиво оправданная самодеятельность (я имею в виду не саму астрологию, а то место, на которое вы её садите).




> Тем более, что я не пытаюсь вас переубедить в чём-то или что-то доказать.


Ой бросьте, это ведь не я назвал статью и тред "Реваншем"
Вы так и не сказали над кем у вас реванш.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Начнем с того, что про собственно мантры там не сказано.


Какие мантры? При чем тут мантры? Я отцитировал кусочек статьи копипастом, вы на что отвечаете?




> Далее, если бы вы скачали всёже текст из цикла Лама Гонгдю


Может я и скачал бы, но поиск на вашем сайте на "Лама Гонгдю" показывает только на статью "лунг, ванг, разъяснения". Вручную там ногу сломишь искать.
Тем не менее в этой статье написано "Его можно использовать для всех учений,* на которые вы не можете* получить устную передачу.". Выделение моё.
Но очевидно, что в этом треде мы разговариваем вообще не об этом. Мы разговариваем об учениях, на которые вполне без проблем можно получить и лунг и ванг и всё на свете - например Калачакру или Гухьясамаджу. НО получив это, некоторые адепты вместо того, чтобы сотрудничать с учителем, от которого они получили всё, начинают заниматься самодеятельностью, придумывая собственную практику, которая мгновенно уезжает в сторону от буддизма, в данном случае к нелепому варианту огнепоклонничества. Но поскольку мы тут все люди интеллигентные, получившие фундаментальное советское образование, конечно обоснования этой самодеятельности за многие годы подбираются кудрявые.
Вот и весь разговор.
Поэтому ссылки на экзотические условия, требующие самопосвящения - здесь - не к месту.
Учитель есть, всё есть, только желания умерить эго и попросить его учить, этого нету. Мало ли, вдруг не подтвердит наш раздутый самопосвящениями статус. Всё зря.  :Big Grin: 




> Опять пытаетесь грубить. Некрасиво


Некрасиво отсылать читать в интернет неизвестно куда, когда вам предлагают аргументы здесь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может я и скачал бы, но поиск на вашем сайте на "Лама Гонгдю" показывает только на статью "лунг, ванг, разъяснения". Вручную там ногу сломишь искать.


Так язык есть. Клавиатура есть. Руки с пальцами есть. Можно набрать и спросить. Вместо того чтобы показывать оригинальные черты своего характера. Вдобавок я уже говорил, что некоторые тексты (например в разделе тибетский буддизм), доступны только после прохождения регистрации.
Но так как вы похоже не любите много читать (дальше первых трёх-четырех абзацев похоже статью не прочли, а она кстати здесь на бф выкладывалась), то позволю себе несколько цитат. Значит рассматривается ситуация пр наличии ванга, но отсутствии устной передачи других текстов.

_   Может возникнуть ситуация, когда вы осуществляете практику цикла учений, но многие необходимые тексты более недоступны. Другими словами, книги существуют, но нет возможности получить устную передачу, например, оригинальную тантру, составленные индийскими махасиддхами, оригинальные комментарии, различные дополнения к базовому ритуалу, такие как применение четырех активностей, инструкции разного уровня, связанные с сутрой, тантрой и т.д. Если вы действительно по-настоящему посвятили себя этому циклу, но просто отсутствуют источники устной передачи, поскольку носители умерли; если вы можете понять смысл текстов, просто читая их, что является признаком наличия у вас кармической связи с ними; и если вы нашли тексты совершенно случайным образом, не потому что разыскивали их, или вам дали их, то сделайте следующее: поднесите текстам мандалу, возложите тексты на макушку головы и думайте, что эти тексты доверили вам дакини, являющиеся защитниками этого конкретного учения._ 

_Согласно мнению учителя Чакме Ринпоче, Дриме Кунга, допустимо считать, что вы получили устную передачу на текст, если он связан с практикой вашего идама и абсолютно необходим вам; если нет возможности получить устную передачу от живого человека; если он попал к вам совершенно случайным образом; и если он полезен и поможет вам в практике_

_   В любом случае повесьте танку со отпечатками ступней или ладоней и разложите перед ней подношения. Выразите почтение танке как если бы это был гуру, который является держателем или является источником устной передачи линии, которую вы хотите получить. Произнесите ритуалы приветствия, подношений, восхвалений, а затем поднесите мандалу и породите уверенность в том, что гуру действительно присутствует. Молите одарить вас устной передачей посредством, например, четверстишия, используемого при прошении учения и т.д. Затем думая, что учитель, который действительно присутствует, дает вам передачу и вы слушаете ее, прочтите один раз текст. ..._
_
Этот способ получения устной передачи называется «тайной практикой отпечатков ступни», а руководство по нему впервые получено от несравненного Гампопы. Объяснение его также составил Восьмой Гьялванг Кармапа Микьё Дордже. Оба они утверждают, что получаемую таким способом устную передачу можно использовать для личной практики. Вдобавок великий Гампопа говорит, что вы можете давать передачу другим_

_  Говорится, что, если вы делаете передачу посвящения согласно «Лама Гонгдю», это то же самое, что получить устную передачу от самого Будды, независимо от того, передается учение уровня сутры, тантры, садхана, комментарии или что-то еще. Все зависит от вашей веры. Если вы верите, что это то же самое, что получить передачу от Будды, то так и будет. Если вы не уверены, если вы размышляете, действительно ли это работает, или думаете, что чувствуете себя не так, как когда получаете лунг, то это не будет работать._ 

и т.д.

Но это напрямую к треду действительно не относится.




> НО получив это, некоторые адепты вместо того, чтобы сотрудничать с учителем, от которого они получили всё, начинают заниматься самодеятельностью, придумывая собственную практику, которая мгновенно уезжает в сторону от буддизма, в данном случае к нелепому варианту огнепоклонничества. Но поскольку мы тут все люди интеллигентные, получившие фундаментальное советское образование, конечно обоснования этой самодеятельности за многие годы подбираются кудрявые.


В данном случае вы не правы и сильно. Если человек действительно посвятил себя практике одной тантры, то он может вполне искать и тексты к ней относящиеся. Не факт, что линии передачи нужных текстов сохранились. Многие вещи были утеряны. Не факт, что уровень ламы (точнее учителя) действительно подходит такому человеку (он вполне может быть недостаточен для практика, поскольку для лам также есть свои критерии и они не обязаны знать всё). Учителем практика совсем не обязательно должен быть человек. Не факт, что практик не должен прилагать усилий сам. Если он не прилагает усилий к изучению и анализу, то его практика будет не более чем копированием. Причем не всегда результативным. Наличие учителя не является основанием для утверждения - препятствий нет, всё отлично. Отсутствие учителя не является также препятствием. Нежелание человека с вами обсуждать свои взаимоотношения с учителями и выслушивать от вас не нужные ему наставления (что к слову сказать противоречит правилам форума) - также не является поводом для вас чтобы прохаживаться по его личности.




> Учитель есть, всё есть, только желания умерить эго и попросить его учить, этого нету. Мало ли, вдруг не подтвердит наш раздутый самопосвящениями статус. Всё зря.


Говорите только за себя. Это будет намного честнее. И не надо всех примерять по себе. У других лиц другие условия. Поэтому высказывание про эго примените лучше к себе, а не к Сураджу и другим. Ну и высказывание о пустой трате времени (почём зря).




> Некрасиво отсылать читать в интернет неизвестно куда, когда вам предлагают аргументы здесь.


Еще раз повторюсь, что эта статья выкладывалась на БФ. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17836
Вы ее пропустили. А теперь еще  и требовали ссылок  :Smilie: 

Ну да ладно. Наверное отпишусь от темы. Далее разговор не имеет смысла.

----------

Suraj (27.09.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Кроме того, заметьте, я говорил про *чистые миры, в которые реализуются тантрические йогины посредством практики йидама*, а вы мне про архатов.


Тем не менее, Джамгон Конгтрул пишет:



> На четвертом уровне дхьяны небесные обители, начиная с Не Превышающей и заканчивая Непревзойденной, называются чистыми областями, потому что там рождаются только арьи  . Многие тексты, такие как сутра «Нисхождение на Ланку», а также некоторые тантры сходятся в том, что *Непревзойденная — это обитель самбхогакаи.* Кроме того, в «Пяти трактатах о ступенях» Асанги утверждается, что Место Великих Владык, где рождаются [бодхисаттвы] — владыки десяти ступеней [пробуждения], расположено над Непревзойденной.


Также:




> Просветленный учитель нашей миллиардной мировой системы [Претерпевание] — это эманация самбхогакаи, великого Вайрочаны. Это единственный образ, чьи многочисленные эманации проявляются во всех *Непревзойденных мирах чистых областей* и проповедуют Дхарму среди всех могущественных [бодхисаттв]  . Дхармамитра, ученый школы мадхьямака, разъясняет  :
> 
> Этот образ, отличающийся [от других] обетами, силой накопления [заслуг и мудрости], а также помыслами, обрел просветление только в одном мире Непревзойденный. Следовательно, мириады образов самбхогакаи, пребывающие во всех [других] Непревзойденных мирах — это лишь его видение, проявляющееся во множестве  .






> Вобщем, в любом случае, лока Сурьи это отнюдь не Акаништха.


Спору нет. Но упоминавшаяся Тушита - чистая земля Майтреи - вполне себе расположена в кама-локе.




> На первом из этих уровней находится <обитель> Свободная от Раздоров, которая, хотя и относится к миру желания, остается свобод¬ной от каких бы то ни было ссор с полубогами. Иначе этот [уровень] называется Близнецы: здесь боги рождаются парами (чудесным спо¬собом)  . Над Свободной от Раздоров находятся *другие небесные обители мира желания: Радостная, где боги [полны] радости [слушая] учение Будды Непобедимого*  ; Наслаждающаяся Творениями, где боги могут беспрепятственно наслаждаться тем, что создали сами; и Владеющая Творениями Других, где боги властны над наслаждения¬ми, которые создали другие боги. Эти [четыре, а также небеса четырех Великих Царей и Тридцати Трех] составляют <обители > шести разрядов богов мира желания.


Равно как Медноцветная Гора, или Потала, или Уддияна, или Кайлаш.
Нечистые существа могут *не* воспринимать их, как чистые обители - это так.
Но "родиться в чистой земле такой-то" подразумевает *и* состояние ума, воспринимающего это место как чистую землю *и* "географическое" пребывание в этом месте.
Это достаточно внятно описывает Карма Арага, обсуждая плюсы и минусы рождения на Медноцветной Горе.

----------

Suraj (27.09.2011), Карма Палджор (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Про астрологию. Жизнь на земле зародилась в том числе и под влиянием энергий планет и звезд


Откуда Вам известно как зародилась на Земле жизнь?




> следовательно, они безусловно оказывают воздействие на человека.


Безусловно -- это потому что Вам так захотелось? Или вы сможете привести механику и объективные подтверждения этого таинственного воздействия?




> При определенных положениях планет и звезд зачатый эмбрион может получить большую или меньшую порцию потенции (энергии).


Что это за потенция-энергия, из чего состоит и как передаётся в пространстве?




> Человек может черпать энергию из космоса


Наглядно сможете это продемонстрировать?




> психическая энергия - это квинтэссенция энергий планет и звезд.


Какие основания у Вас есть для такого рода умозаключений?

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Suraj

*Почему я не люблю писать на Буддийском форуме.*

Причина проста, - стиль ведения дискуссии, - толератный к методам "жёлтой прессы".
 А именно: 1) вкладывание в уста автора то, чего он не говорил; 
2) додумывание за автора его "Злонамеренных мотивов".

Пример первого:
*я не говорил, что Джётиш является ИНТЕГРИРУЮЩЕЙ (объеденяющей все остальные части) анутараиогатантр. Я говорил, что астрология является ИНТЕГРАЛЬНОЙ  частью системы анутараиогатантр,что значит неотъемлемой частью целостной системы.*


Пример второго. 
я не призывал никого к "огнепоклонству", а лишь делал исторический обзор доктрин и их эволоюцию
 в контексте различных религий, которые всё более сложно и подробно объясняли механизны воздействия
 астральных циклов на внутренние компоненты человека...


Но справедливости ради следует сказать, что делаются подношения агни ("божеству огня") и произносятся восхваления (что это как не "огне-поклонение"?) вначале каждой хомы танрического ритуала, перед тем, как приглашать в огонь идам,
 которому и делаются подношения различных компонентов (бросанием их в огонь). 
Огонь и здесь рассматривается, как свезующий агент между человеком и ишта-дэватом.

*Хома, - это НЕОБХОДИМЫЙ компонент практик  мантраяны*, 
начиная с иога тантр (в крия тантрах это скорее связано со вторичыми ритуалами коих множество). 
Он выполняется, когда набрано требуемое колличество мантр того или иного идама. 

Если такие азы тантризма кому не известны, то это не моя проблема... 
И если человек не изучает этого сам или его лама не посчитал ученика готовым к передачи даже такиз азов, то .... 
опять же причём тут я?

И видимо пора самоустрнится из этой дискуссии ибо когда нечего сказать по обсуждаемому вопросу, то здесь почти гарантированно переходят на личность.

Хотелось бы пожелать модератору повнимательней отслеживать данные тенденции участников...

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Vidyadhara (28.09.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Карма Палджор (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема снова перешла во взаимное обсуждение участников и закрывается

----------

